# What bothers you the most about the furry fandom?



## Elessara (Feb 26, 2009)

The title and poll explain it allâ€¦

I need more than 10 poll options. ><â€¦ oh well, I think I covered all of the major onesâ€¦

And yesâ€¦ There is no â€œdramaâ€ category. The reason being; there is drama everywhere, not just in the furry communityâ€¦ Deal.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 26, 2009)

Yiff, foxes, character obsessions, foxes, lingo, foxes.

Also, foxes.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

Why are therians and otherkin in the same pick?

Seriously, I fucking hate otherkin, but I'm a therian.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 26, 2009)

The fact that 99% of the porn is not to my liking.


----------



## Elessara (Feb 26, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Why are therians and otherkin in the same pick?
> 
> Seriously, I fucking hate otherkin, but I'm a therian.


 
I agree they really shouldn't be in the same category.. but I only had 10 spaces and most people group them together or don't know the difference NEway so...


----------



## Ratte (Feb 26, 2009)

I tried finding the definition of "otherkin" and found nothing.  Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 26, 2009)

I put character obsessions.  This is funny because I actually thoroughly enjoy StarFox but despise in general all things Sonic-related.


----------



## Elessara (Feb 26, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> I put character obsessions. This is funny because I actually thoroughly enjoy StarFox but despise in general all things Sonic-related.


 
I know what you mean... o.0


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 26, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Why are therians and otherkin in the same pick?
> 
> Seriously, I fucking hate otherkin, but I'm a therian.



But I'm an eleven otters otherkin Shenzi D: , I may have a human body, but I have the soul of eleven otters. Why must people always judge me because of this? It totally explains my love of water slides and eating off my tummy, therefore it must be true :V .

Also I voted for everything except "The â€œfursecutionâ€ media" :V .


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I tried finding the definition of "otherkin" and found nothing.  Can someone enlighten me?


Someone who's all like "FUCK YOU I'M A DRAGON".
Therians are more like "FUCK YOU I OCCASIONALLY FEEL LIKE A DRAGON BUT AM 100% HUMAN"


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> But I'm an eleven otters otherkin Shenzi D: , I may have a human body, but I have the soul of eleven otters. Why must people always judge me because of this? It totally explains my love of water slides and eating off my tummy, therefore it must be true :V .
> 
> Also I voted for everything except "The â€œfursecutionâ€ media" :V .


I see what you did.

Edit: Drat doublepost


----------



## Ratte (Feb 26, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Someone who's all like "FUCK YOU I'M A DRAGON".
> Therians are more like "FUCK YOU I OCCASIONALLY FEEL LIKE A DRAGON BUT AM 100% HUMAN"



Oh, yeah, I hate that too.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 26, 2009)

I also voted for "unoriginal fursonas".  We don't need any more foxes or wolves people!  Dragons I don't mind because they can be expressed in a truly wide variety of shapes, sizes, and colors.

I mean seriously now.  Look at my species.  Is it that hard to find a more unique species to represent yourself?

*In Dr. Breen voice*  I thought not.


----------



## Maikeru (Feb 26, 2009)

Probably the angsty teenagers (since, well, they seem to be the ones who create most of the drama) and the lingo.

Once I hit age 14 or 15 (because I was an angsty furry teenager at one point too, back in 1999 or 2000), I began to realize how dumb a term 'yiff,' 'yiffy,' etc. was.

Just say you're horny and you want to get fucked four ways from Sunday!


----------



## Ratte (Feb 26, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> I also voted for "unoriginal fursonas".  We don't need any more foxes or wolves people!  Dragons I don't mind because they can be expressed in a truly wide variety of shapes, sizes, and colors.
> 
> I mean seriously now.  Look at my species.  Is it that hard to find a more unique species to represent yourself?
> 
> *In Dr. Breen voice*  I thought not.



We can has fox-fursona hunting season plz?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> We can has fox-fursona hunting season plz?


As long as it's the domestic dog fursonas hunting them


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Feb 26, 2009)

yiff and the last option


----------



## Ratte (Feb 26, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> As long as it's the domestic dog fursonas hunting them



As long as they ain't like the typical OMG LOOKIT MY KNOT AND EAT IT NAO kind.  If then, let the kill each other.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 26, 2009)

This again leads me to question in general why there aren't any other hoofers like myself.  Yes there are a few deer types, but where's the love for other hoofers?

Giraffes, rhinos, camels, and other antelope anyone?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> As long as they ain't like the typical OMG LOOKIT MY KNOT AND EAT IT NAO kind.  If then, let the kill each other.


Or we could just let all the reptile sonas take care of it.


----------



## Elessara (Feb 26, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> This again leads me to question in general why there aren't any other hoofers like myself. Yes there are a few deer types, but where's the love for other hoofers?
> 
> Giraffes, rhinos, camels, and other antelope anyone?


 
I'm not a hoofer but I am "out of the box"... ^_^


----------



## Ratte (Feb 26, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Or we could just let all the reptile sonas take care of it.



YES.

Wait...

Maybe.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 26, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> This again leads me to question in general why there aren't any other hoofers like myself.  Yes there are a few deer types, but where's the love for other hoofers?
> 
> Giraffes, rhinos, camels, and other antelope anyone?



You're forgetting METRICK FUCKTON OF HORSE DONGS



Shenzi said:


> Or we could just let all the reptile sonas take care of it.



I'm on it


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 26, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> You're forgetting METRICK FUCKTON OF HORSE DONGS



NOTE:  I didn't say anything about horses.  I know there are plenty of those.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 26, 2009)

Rhinos have hooves?  Wat?


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 26, 2009)

Rhinos don't have hoofs, and neither do camels or hippos.  However, all of these are considered ungulates.  Technically speaking, ungulate =/= hoofs.  Generally speaking however, this is the case.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 26, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> Rhinos don't have hoofs, and neither do camels or hippos.  However, all of these are considered ungulates.  Technically speaking, ungulate =/= hoofs.  Generally speaking however, this is the case.



Oh, I see.

I liek rhinos.  One of my favortie animals, actually.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 26, 2009)

Because my mood varies, I voted on every option.

A lot of the furry fandom I've seen are... more than a little creepy.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

Just so you guys know, I'm making a hit list of everyone who hates therians


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 26, 2009)

"Cub" art is probably the only thing that disturbs me about the fandom.


----------



## Elessara (Feb 26, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> "Cub" art is probably the only thing that disturbs me about the fandom.


 
I almost put that on there but then I would've had to add a ton of other things... and I just didn't have room... =/


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

"Terrible fetishes". That would've been the option.


----------



## Elessara (Feb 26, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> "Terrible fetishes". That would've been the option.


 
~Thinks about it~

Yeah that could've worked... damn... =/



But then again... terrible fetishes aren't limited to the furry fandom either so... ~shrugs~


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 26, 2009)

To be honest nothing really bothers me....yet


----------



## Elessara (Feb 26, 2009)

SomyWulf said:


> To be honest nothing really bothers me....*yet*


 
Give it some time...


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm witty. Hur hur


----------



## Doubler (Feb 26, 2009)

Not rarely I'm weirded out, creeped out or even revolted by something, but few things truly disturb or worry me. Irreverent mentioned Cub art, that's one of those things. I avoid it like the plague.

I am occasionally annoyed ('bothered') by the sheer amount of 'furry pr0n'. I don't mind it, but why _so_ _much_?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

I hate most everything on this list. Fursuits being an exception. I find them fun. But I would never have sex in one.

Ew.


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 26, 2009)

~Furry adolescents (actually, most adolescents in general). 

~Furry porn. This is a big one. There's nothing wrong with erotica and porn (seeing how the porn industry is not going away any time soon) because in smaller and moderate amounts you can ignore it, but like what Doubler said, its the _huge fucking amount_ of it that is so bothersome, and with all this porn, its far harder to avoid. 

~Furry words. I can deal with "yiff" and "murr," even though the words are still annoying. Its when you start tacking on "fur" to every damn word that it starts to get really stupid.

~The Sonic, Pokemon, StarFox etc obsessions. Nothing wrong with really liking a game or show, but in a lot of aspects its gone way too far.

~The last option that I'd rather not type out for fear of getting a headache. The fandom is full of art appreciators, which I think is dandy, but that doesn't make the artists your personal creative expression whores. If an artist is willing and offers, fine. If you demand it of them and they keep saying no because they have better things to do/too busy/just don't want to, then _let it go_.



			
				Shenzi said:
			
		

> Just so you guys know, I'm making a hit list of everyone who hates therians



I don't dislike therians as a whole, I only dislike the "holier than thou, I'm better than you" therians. I've met way too much of them.


----------



## Elessara (Feb 26, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> ~Furry adolescents (actually, most adolescents in general).
> 
> ~Furry porn. This is a big one. There's nothing wrong with erotica and porn (seeing how the porn industry is not going away any time soon) because in smaller and moderate amounts you can ignore it, but like what Doubler said, its the _huge fucking amount_ of it that is so bothersome, and with all this porn, its far harder to avoid.
> 
> ...


 
You picked all the same ones I did for damn near the same exact reasons.... 0.o... wow...


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 26, 2009)

Elessara said:


> You picked all the same ones I did for damn near the same exact reasons.... 0.o... wow...



I guess that means I made your job a whole lot easier then? XD


----------



## alicewater (Feb 26, 2009)

I hate that it because it turned my boyfriend into an *IN THE CLOSET BI-SEX, SECRETLEY WANTS TO TAKE IT IN THE ASS FROM A MAN ASSHOLE! WHO THINKS I DON'T KNOW THIS!*


I feel better ^_^


----------



## Corto (Feb 26, 2009)

Let's see...


Shenzi said:


> Someone who's all like "FUCK YOU I'M A DRAGON".
> Therians are more like "FUCK YOU I OCCASIONALLY FEEL LIKE A DRAGON BUT AM 100% HUMAN"


Ok, that's silly. I guess, while therians and otherwhatsheirname don't really "bother" me per se, I find their ideas dumb and the attitude of most of them highly annoying.

The most bothersome and hated aspect of the furries to me? "Fursecution". The word and the idea are both stupid. If I ever read one more furry comparing himself to the gays or the jews or something like that I may just lose it.


Oh, and foxes. I mean, what the hell's up with that, seriously.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

Corto said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Ok, that's silly. I guess, while therians and otherwhatsheirname don't really "bother" me per se, I find their ideas dumb and the attitude of most of them highly annoying.


Yes, because nontherians really understand amirite.

That being said I fucking hate therianthropy and most of the people in it. That doesn't stop me from being what I am though.


----------



## Doubler (Feb 26, 2009)

> ~Furry words. I can deal with "yiff" and "murr," even though the words are still annoying. Its when you start tacking on "fur" to every damn word that it starts to get really stupid.


Hmm, should have voted that one too. Maybe I'm being mild because I'm glad we're not talking about 'the furdom' yet  
Seriously, no need to make 'fur' out of anything that starts with an 'f' or features a /Ã»/ sound.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 26, 2009)

I think the thing that bugs me most is how some people get fixated on this narrow definition of what "furry" is, so you got yiff-loving furs telling fursuiters that they're not real furs while the fursuiters tell the yiff-lovers they're not real furs and then other groups who like neither yiff nor fursuits think _they_ are the true definition of furry, and so on.  

We're ALL furries/scalies - deal with it!  Our brains are all broken in some strange (yet wonderful) way to end up liking what we do for whever reason.  

Honourable mention though to "u DrAw GoOd WiLl U dRaW mE NaO? pLz K tHx." - get that for writing all the time. >_<


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 26, 2009)

To be honest the thing I dislike most about the fandom is the lack of open criticism and lack of individuals willing to put their foot down and say "No!" and stick to it. I don't think that fits anywhere in the poll.

It's sort of like, the very things that need to be dragged to the surface and evicerated for the good of the fandom are simply swept under the carpet as if that is ever a solution to anything. This fandom to a point has become too open, and that door either needs to be shut, or moderation needs to start happening to prevent vermin from sneaking in and further destorying the fandom from within.

With that I'll keep my mouth shut. I don't feel like opening to big cans of worms today.


----------



## Miaka (Feb 26, 2009)

I pretty much put down everything, 'cause I'm way too easily annoyed, 'cause I change my mind all the God damned time, and because at least a small percentage of any of those categories piss me the fuck off.

Though I feel like a total hypocrite for saying the 'furry adolescents'- I'm 17, most of my friends are about my age, and I've been in some form of furry fandom or another since I was maybe 11.
But yeah, the emo/obnoxious/"lololol im so random"/whatever else teen furries are more than a bit of a pain.

And the dumbasses with the 'fursecution' stuff? Grow a pair. Seriously.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 26, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> To be honest the thing I dislike most about the fandom is the lack of open criticism and lack of individuals willing to put their foot down and say "No!" and stick to it. I don't think that fits anywhere in the poll.
> 
> It's sort of like, the very things that need to be dragged to the surface and evicerated for the good of the fandom are simply swept under the carpet as if that is ever a solution to anything. This fandom to a point has become too open, and that door either needs to be shut, or moderation needs to start happening to prevent vermin from sneaking in and further destorying the fandom from within.
> 
> With that I'll keep my mouth shut. I don't feel like opening to big cans of worms today.



No, you're right.  I whole-heartedly agree that the fandom should be open, but that should not apply truly to ALL people.  It's because of this openness that it attracts all sorts of sexual vagrants and predators.

A line needs to be drawn somewhere.  If it's not, then the fandom will ultimately collapse internally.  Maybe not in the immediate future, but if things don't change a bit then the only ones remaining in the fandom could perhaps just be those that aren't sane.

I'm not trying to rabble-rouse either, I'm merely offering my opinion.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 26, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> No, you're right.  I whole-heartedly agree that the fandom should be open, but that should not apply truly to ALL people.  It's because of this openness that it attracts all sorts of sexual vagrants and predators.
> 
> A line needs to be drawn somewhere.  If it's not, then the fandom will ultimately collapse internally.  Maybe not in the immediate future, but if things don't change a bit then the only ones remaining in the fandom could perhaps just be those that aren't sane.
> 
> I'm not trying to rabble-rouse either, I'm merely offering my opinion.



It's nice to see someone agrees.

Well, there are so many merits to being open minded. I enjoy having an open mind in that I don't reject things just because they are strange or new or different to me. I might not like something but I'm not going to outright condemn it unless there is a legitimate reason.

The thing is when I became a furrie I had a really bad experience that could have stopped me from ever being a furry. Also if the media had caught wind of it, that one experience could have forever tarred the image of all local furs in my area which is getting increasingly more fur friendly.

To make a long story short I recognized something wrong with a person who had joined a school group of furs. I brought up what I thought were legitimate worries "

I was told, "hey, don't judge!"....and later on guess what? That guy? I learned he got kicked out of his home for molesting his sister, but his mother did not have the heart to report him. He also turned a good friend of mine against me and all her other friends, isolated her, then raped her. 

Sexual predators....that is just one form of vermin that you will find more and more of in the fandom as it's door opens even wider, and the tolerance level becomes even more absurd.

I agree...a line should be drawn somewhere. Unfortunately all to often, furries are too easily butt-hurt and too unwilling to face pressing issues that affect their fandom. I'm not trying to rabble rouse or cause trouble but this too, is my opinion.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 26, 2009)

Again I agree with you Trpdwarf.  My worst fear is that one day there will be a serious murder, rape, kidnapping, etc. and when it's found out that the person is a self-declared "furry", all the shit will hit the fan.

To a smaller extent, the video game and music industry were impacted by events like the Columbine shooting.  I only fear that it may take an event of large magnitude like that for any change to happen internally within the fandom...for better or worse.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 26, 2009)

Tried to click only one or two things.  Couldn't.  Had to click them all.  Couldn't help myself.


----------



## Fractilion (Feb 26, 2009)

lol maybe you should make Ediskrad an entire option.

EDIT- or the fact that he is in good business with commissions.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

Fractilion said:


> lol maybe you should make Ediskrad an entire option.
> 
> EDIT- or the fact that he is in good business with commissions.


Who?


----------



## Attaman (Feb 26, 2009)

Furry words, simply because I couldn't find "Fursecution Complex" in the options.


----------



## Fractilion (Feb 26, 2009)

well, you can look him up when FA is back on.


to be honest, when i ask myself, "why do i associate myself with this." and the answer is "because i have an 'affinity' to it", I wonder if that's a good enough answer. it makes me feel very strange to/with other people.

i have, you know. deleted my whole stash of pron before.

on the flipside, is this a matter of conforming? why is there this thing that some people gravitate to, but others are fucking weirded out by? i don't get it. i kind of hate the way that works.

EDIT- fact of the matter is, when i am in a vulnerable mood, it bothers me. when i'm feeling confident, it doesn't.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 26, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Why are therians and otherkin in the same pick?
> 
> Seriously, I fucking hate otherkin, but I'm a therian.



^ Seconded.

People with a fursecution complex and the introverts that decide that accepting everyone and not judging people is a good thing, the fetishes, the people who use the fandom as a fetish dump.

The list goes on.


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 26, 2009)

I voted for all of them. :[


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

Fractilion said:


> well, you can look him up when FA is back on.


Wrong person to try to convince.

I <3 lolicon, though I'm not much in to shota.

Maybe I should make a cub character eventually.


----------



## Records (Feb 26, 2009)

the only thing I don't like are the people who think typing or verbally going "Meow" or "Moo" or make/type some sort of animal sound without provocation. A friend of mine just cannot stop saying "meow" atleast once every five minutes to remind us how much of a furry she is.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 26, 2009)

Edit;...taking it the the PM's.


----------



## Carenath (Feb 26, 2009)

What do I hate? Prettymuch the closed minded intolerant types that take an irrational hatred to another group while ignoring the hypocrasy of being a member of a group that is literally the internet's punching bag.
That and those with a fursecution complex... so, people dont like furries, get over it.



Shenzi said:


> Why are therians and otherkin in the same pick?
> Seriously, I fucking hate otherkin, but I'm a therian.


Thats OK, we hate you too 



xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I tried finding the definition of "otherkin" and found nothing.  Can someone enlighten me?


http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Otherkin
http://main.otherkinalliance.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=25



Shenzi said:


> Someone who's all like "FUCK YOU I'M A DRAGON".
> Therians are more like "FUCK YOU I OCCASIONALLY FEEL LIKE A DRAGON BUT AM 100% HUMAN"


You see, you're the reason otherkin hate furries so much, so much irrational hatred for a group you clearly do not understand.
Here are a few names for you, you might recognise:
Athus, Narse, Rhainor.. and I can think of a bunch of others that are on FA, all otherkin. And we dont fit into your stereotype.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 26, 2009)

I chose the last option. If I took requests, I'd say so on my FA page or signature.

Also, the 12 people who chose foxes make me sad. )=


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 26, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Thats OK, we hate you too.
> 
> 
> http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Otherkin
> ...



You know why real therians tend to hate Otherkin? It's due to this pretentious little idea they (the otherkin came up with) to take an existing spirituality, steal it's name, bastardize it, and throw it under their umbrella.

Just thought I'd point it out.

I'd have to agree half with Shenzi. I don't hate Otherkin. I despise part of their numbers with a passion.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Feb 26, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I chose the last option. If I took requests, I'd say so on my FA page or signature.
> 
> Also, the 12 people who chose foxes make me sad. )=



  Whats wrong with foxes anyways?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 26, 2009)

Crossfire21 said:


> Whats wrong with foxes anyways?


Probably the fact that there's so many of us and because of the 'let's yiff' stereotype.


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 26, 2009)

HAY KID WANNA YIFF


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 26, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> Again I agree with you Trpdwarf.  My worst fear is that one day there will be a serious murder, rape, kidnapping, etc. and when it's found out that the person is a self-declared "furry", all the shit will hit the fan.
> 
> To a smaller extent, the video game and music industry were impacted by events like the Columbine shooting.  I only fear that it may take an event of large magnitude like that for any change to happen internally within the fandom...for better or worse.



I tend to let that cross my mind that one day it will happen. I cannot let it worry me too much because it is out of my power to get people to see things they way I see them based on personal experience (EDIT that, my computer is major glitching up right now for some reason, either that or it's my browser).

The thing is with the Video Game and Music Industry the fault usually rebounds quickly enough away from either and hits or focus the real cause. That is because there is enough of a history that people mobilize pretty quickly(now at least) by word negating inane claims of video-games or music being the cause of the what ever.

But I don't know if the same would really hold true with a similar situation, at let us say a fur-con. Part of me says "I hope it never happens" and the other part says "That's probably a pipe dream."


----------



## PaulShepherd (Feb 26, 2009)

The porn, foxes (forgot to vote that >.<), character obsessions, furry words, and the improper and insane spelling. The other ones: I either don't care, or actually think they are positive points.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 26, 2009)

refuse to vote.. don't like people to know my responses.


----------



## Miaka (Feb 26, 2009)

Crossfire21 said:


> Whats wrong with foxes anyways?


Nothing wrong with them, really. It's just that they're way, way overdone as fursonas, so...
Seeing fox after fox after fix after fox just gets pretty boring after a while.

There are plenty of great creatures out there that hardly get a mention, and I'm sure anybody could find a more interesting one that would probably fit themselves better.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 26, 2009)

Miaka said:


> There are plenty of great creatures out there that hardly get a mention, and I'm sure anybody could find a more interesting one that would probably fit themselves better.



*waves hoofs*


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

Carenath said:


> What do I hate? Prettymuch the closed minded intolerant types that take an irrational hatred to another group while ignoring the hypocrasy of being a member of a group that is literally the internet's punching bag.
> That and those with a fursecution complex... so, people dont like furries, get over it.
> 
> 
> ...


I shall summarize my response with "I don't give a shit".


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 26, 2009)

My annoyances of the furry fandom...

1) Fetish Yiff. Ok. We get it. You like (insert fetish). You don't have to wave it in our faces. There is nothing wrond with yiff, but yiff and some wonky fetish is wrong.

2) Furries BAAWWWing that other furries aren't really furries because the don't draw, go to conventions, fursuit, etc.

3) Drama furries. Enough said about that.

4) Unoriginal furries. This includes all the Sonic furries out there.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 26, 2009)

Furry pr0n more than anything else, especially since I have no interest in it and it sticks out to me far more than the nonsexual art.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 26, 2009)

Mainly unoriginal fursonas. A bunch of wolves and foxes grow up into a more fitting fursona later on. But it's mainly the wolf people who say 'Oh I'm like a wolf because I'm a loner. A lone wolf. I'm so cool'

LONE WOLVES *DIE *IN THE WILD.


----------



## Carenath (Feb 26, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You know why real therians tend to hate Otherkin? It's due to this pretentious little idea they (the otherkin came up with) to take an existing spirituality, steal it's name, bastardize it, and throw it under their umbrella.
> 
> Just thought I'd point it out.
> 
> I'd have to agree half with Shenzi. I don't hate Otherkin. I despise part of their numbers with a passion.


I really couldnt answer you on that, I wouldnt honestly know, there are some otherkin out there that have their heads so far up their tails, I think they bring more problems down on the rest of us than they will admit.

Otherkin, Therians and Furries are all part of the same supergroup anyway, while being distinctivly seperate groups and communities of our own, you cant deny that the three of us share elements in common.
I would personaly perfer to focus on what makes us the same, rather than what makes us different. I avoid, some otherkin sites and IRC channels, because the admins are on an ego-trip, and I really dont like this "I've been around the community longer than you, respect me or die" bullshit.

All I will tell you, is that not all otherkin are the same.



Shenzi said:


> I shall summarize my response with "I don't give a shit".


Glad we understand each other.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

No but it's cool bro

I should've put "most" instead of inferring "all". Because there are always exceptions.

I've just had a hard time finding one.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 26, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> No but it's cool bro
> 
> I should've put "most" instead of inferring "all". Because there are always exceptions.
> 
> I've just had a hard time finding one.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

LizardKing said:


>


*facepalms* Fuck, how could I forget.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 26, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> No but it's cool bro
> 
> I should've put "most" instead of inferring "all". Because there are always exceptions.
> 
> I've just had a hard time finding one.



Reminds me of the retard thread on gaia.
Not one had a good explanation.

>:{
Some have a level head, others...are like Twilighters.

EDIT: Your sig scares me...


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh gods anything but Sparklefags


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 26, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Oh gods anything but Sparklefags



"DO I DAZZLE YOU?!?"


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> "DO I DAZZLE YOU?!?"


Frankly no. Not at all

But on this subject..I'd rather wear a tail instead of meditating an imaginary one.


----------



## Carenath (Feb 26, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> No but it's cool bro
> 
> I should've put "most" instead of inferring "all". Because there are always exceptions.
> 
> I've just had a hard time finding one.


You'll find the names I mentioned in my earlier post, fall into the exception category.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 26, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Frankly no. Not at all
> 
> But on this subject..I'd rather wear a tail instead of meditating an imaginary one.



And I hoped you liked the one TRP sent...I had to keep her from wearing it. :/

Wearing one is better than wagging your ass randomly while standing in line. 

I did meet a couple of Otherkin at the camp I went to. Real ripe assholes...everytime I saw them, I wanted to kick a chicken....

Surprrisingly, there were chickens around.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

The tail is :awesome: and I wear it every day almost

And wait, the Otherkin didn't eat the chickens?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 26, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> The tail is :awesome: and I wear it every day almost
> 
> And wait, the Otherkin didn't eat the chickens?



They were sucpiciously close to the goat and sheep pen.


----------



## Chanticleer (Feb 26, 2009)

This kind of poll depresses me. It just rams home how much the various "factions" (for lack of a better word) of the furry fandom tend to hate the other "factions".

Can't we all just learn to hate each other on an individual basis?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 26, 2009)

Chanticleer said:


> Can't we all just learn to hate each other on an individual basis?



Not in a million years (and counting)


----------



## Chanticleer (Feb 26, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Not in a million years (and counting)



Hmm... if recent events haven't shaken your faith in that statement I'm not sure what would.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

What recent events


----------



## Chanticleer (Feb 26, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> What recent events



This: http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/01/the_inauguration_of_president.html

Oh and this: http://www.hulu.com/watch/59710/the-colbert-report-the-word---ablacknophobia#s-p2-st-i1


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 26, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Not in a million years (and counting)




The only way society will move forwards is if we all pretend to like each other.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 26, 2009)

> Furry adolescents



Dun be hatin' on the underage b&s.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

Chanticleer said:


> This: http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/01/the_inauguration_of_president.html
> 
> Oh and this: http://www.hulu.com/watch/59710/the-colbert-report-the-word---ablacknophobia#s-p2-st-i1


I'm not racist, you jerk.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Feb 26, 2009)

Cub furs and those people who make the fandom look bad. AKA "Reject Furs". Y'know. Those people who actually use furry terms and stuff in front of non-furry people...


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

How is cub bad if you're not fucking small animals/children in real life

It's _art_, people.


----------



## Miaka (Feb 26, 2009)

Seriously... 'Sides, tame cub stuff can be totally adorable.

Though, I remembered another thing that bugs me about the fandom... the fursonas that are hybrids of pretty much every species ever in an attempt to be original.
I knew one girl... last I checked, the character was a wolf/cat/raptor/demon/angel. Seriously.... Same issue as the foxes, to me.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 26, 2009)

All I don't like about animal head people is that they are all so mean, a real rude buncha dudes. My page is always full of rude and mean comments and that's why I left for a long time. }:


----------



## Chanticleer (Feb 26, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'm not racist, you jerk.



I wasn't saying you were. I was merely noting that it looks like we're moving forward on the "hating each other on an individual basis" front.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 26, 2009)

Miaka said:


> Though, I remembered another thing that bugs me about the fandom... the fursonas that are hybrids of pretty much every species ever in an attempt to be original.


Thanks for reminding me.  Better yet is when they're hybrids that by all rights should not exist or have screwed themselves into sterility / a dead end generations ago.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

Chanticleer said:


> I wasn't saying you were. I was merely noting that it looks like we're moving forward on the "hating each other on an individual basis" front.


I know, I was kidding. I actually sent in a letter to my paper to ask that Obama be based on his character rather than his name and race. Which got some huge responses, both agreeing and disagreeing. 

But if I see someone who's wearing "animal inside" wolf t-shirts, I am going to avoid them.

Edit: Yeah, I know my hybrid character is unrealistic, but I'm happy with it since it's not overcomplicated.


----------



## Takun (Feb 26, 2009)

DAMN YOU FOXES


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 26, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> To be honest the thing I dislike most about the fandom is the lack of open criticism and lack of individuals willing to put their foot down and say "No!" and stick to it. I don't think that fits anywhere in the poll.



Well said! Constructive, objective, dispassionate criticism always degenerates into a bawlfest.  That and the random in-band Trolling.  But these are general peeves, not unique to the fandom.  Pretty tame around here actually.


----------



## Corto (Feb 26, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Also, the 12 people who chose foxes make me sad. )=



Don't worry, man, I still love ya, I'm still with ya.

Bastards, we'll show them. We'll show them _good._


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm going to go block everyone who said "furry adolescents". And send them hateful PMs. ;_;

Not really, I can see where they're coming from. There's a ton of obnoxious, immature  teens in here. But I would argue that it's not really an adolescent problem. One of the problems with this fandom is there are plenty of 20, 30, 40 year olds who do act just like teenagers. I'm totally calling the kettle black here, I realize this


----------



## Tycho (Feb 26, 2009)

No option for "idiot 'artists' who refuse to accept REAL criticism of any sort, except for the pervasive brown-nosery so common in the fandom, and thus never improve their skills"?

Also: I voted adolescents, but I REALLY was aiming at immature dipshits of all ages within the fandom.  Statistically more teens are gonna be juvenile fucktards percentage-wise, no getting around that.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 26, 2009)

Carenath said:


> I really couldnt answer you on that, I wouldnt honestly know, there are some otherkin out there that have their heads so far up their tails, I think they bring more problems down on the rest of us than they will admit.
> 
> Otherkin, Therians and Furries are all part of the same supergroup anyway, while being distinctivly seperate groups and communities of our own, you cant deny that the three of us share elements in common.
> I would personaly perfer to focus on what makes us the same, rather than what makes us different. I avoid, some otherkin sites and IRC channels, because the admins are on an ego-trip, and I really dont like this "I've been around the community longer than you, respect me or die" bullshit.
> ...



In my course of being a fur for 9 years, and being part of the online community for at least 5, nearly every single Otherkin I have come across with the rare few exceptions have been disgusting filthy excuses for living matter. Sitting there on their computers bastardizing the spirituality of another group and bawwing the moment someone calls them on their trash, or sitting there acting like they are so amazing because they have some special soul that makes them different. They are "usually" so self absorbed with their own little ideas of "Baww I was supposed to be this" or "In my past life I was this". To that respect what does it matter now, what you could have, should, once was? You are what you are now. Deal with it. Your past is not to lament on, it is to look to and learn from. Your could have beens and should have beens are not to be obsessed over, but to be noticed, noted, and then move on.

Keep in mind I am not saying I hate Otherkin outright. I have met rare exceptions, rare to me, that have been wonderful individuals who actually treat their spirituality like a spirituality and the way they go about it makes good sense. They also have the utmost respect for other groups and spirituality. I like Otherkin who are like that. So if you are not one of the ones I mention, and you don't act how I mentioned don't take offense, because I'm not targeting you. It's more of a target with a problem I see within the Otherkin Community. Many people have joined the Otherkin Community for the same reason many people have joined the Fur community. They want to feel special and to be accepted but by entering with this mindset they ruin what they try to be assimilated into.

No, Otherkin, Therians, and furries are not part of some super group. You see, unfortunately many people including the media have made this mistake, that since there are furries who are also Otherkin, or that there are furries who are also Therian, they think that either part is associated directly with the fandom or they are all part of one super group. It's so inane to even begin to think that way.

I cannot tell you how many Otherkin out there hate furries. They are not associated with the fandom at all. I've spent some time on another site explaining the history of Therian only for a whole pack of Otherkin who openly express their hate for furries, jump down my throat for daring to point out the obvious.

As for Therians, relatively few real therians are furries that I have come across so far.

I suppose this leads to another reason why I dislike parts of the fandom. We have a problem where too many of members insist on forcing things not for us, or associated with us to be under our umbrella. It's not right or fair to do that to others, and other unassociated interests.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 26, 2009)

damn man to bad you cant check more than one of those cause i'd have to go with the last three and the fourth one from the top which are


*Dont smoke weed and use the internet children, i did and lookit me now!*​


----------



## Carenath (Feb 26, 2009)

Bawwing? Thats a new one to me.



Trpdwarf said:


> In my course of being a fur for 9 years, and being part of the online community for at least 5, nearly every single Otherkin I have come across with the rare few exceptions have been disgusting filthy excuses for living matter. Sitting there on their computers bastardizing the spirituality of another group and bawwing the moment someone calls them on their trash, or sitting there acting like they are so amazing because they have some special soul that makes them different.
> 
> They are "usually" so self absorbed with their own little ideas of "Baww I was supposed to be this" or "In my past life I was this". To that respect what does it matter now, what you could have, should, once was? You are what you are now. Deal with it. Your past is not to lament on, it is to look to and learn from. Your could have beens and should have beens are not to be obsessed over, but to be noticed, noted, and then move on.


I /really/ dont feel like getting caught up in an otherkin V therian debate, I dont know much of anything about the history of these groups, and I dont want to know for a reason, its non of my concern. I know there is a shit-ton of bad blood between the three groups, and I honestly dont want to be involved in it, I certainly see your point.



Trpdwarf said:


> Keep in mind I am not saying I hate Otherkin outright. I have met rare exceptions, rare to me, that have been wonderful individuals who actually treat their spirituality like a spirituality and the way they go about it makes good sense. They also have the utmost respect for other groups and spirituality. I like Otherkin who are like that. So if you are not one of the ones I mention, and you don't act how I mentioned don't take offense, because I'm not targeting you. It's more of a target with a problem I see within the Otherkin Community. Many people have joined the Otherkin Community for the same reason many people have joined the Fur community. They want to feel special and to be accepted but by entering with this mindset they ruin what they try to be assimilated into.


Most of the otherkin I know, and regularly hang out with, are also furries, and are some of the most friendly and down-to-earth people I know. But I have met many who I feel bring needless problems down on the rest of us.



Trpdwarf said:


> No, Otherkin, Therians, and furries are not part of some super group. You see, unfortunately many people including the media have made this mistake, that since there are furries who are also Otherkin, or that there are furries who are also Therian, they think that either part is associated directly with the fandom or they are all part of one super group. It's so inane to even begin to think that way.


Its just how I see them, because of the traits we have in common, our affinity for animals for example, if Im wrong, fair enough.



Trpdwarf said:


> I cannot tell you how many Otherkin out there hate furries. They are not associated with the fandom at all. I've spent some time on another site explaining the history of Therian only for a whole pack of Otherkin who openly express their hate for furries, jump down my throat for daring to point out the obvious.


Oh I have seen that happen, its the reason I dont frequent those sites, you end up with the admins siding with "the whole pack of otherkin" and accusing you of starting drama. But I have had the same kind of anti-otherkin issues with some furries that (along with my misanthropic and deeply cynical nature) fueled my anti-fur complex for months.

All I can say really is, get to know me before you judge me personally


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 26, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> damn man to bad you cant check more than one of those


*HEAD-DESK* *HEAD-DESK* *HEAD-DESK* *HEAD-DESK* *HEAD-DESK


----------



## Randomman29 (Feb 27, 2009)

I voted for Fursuits because I just don't see the point in them, I do have an opened mind but I don't believe changing your apriance does anything. How ever altering your DNA is something I'll get behind, though it won't be that original I would enjoy it because it would show commitment.
I don't care about the other things mostly because I was fifthteen when I was introduced to this, I have a massive lust for Latias, and I'm a bit of a hick for I would call all those with a human torso and serpent tail instead of legs a Naga.


----------



## sobe (Feb 27, 2009)

the fact that most of the porn isnt very good, i geuss im too picky :/


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 27, 2009)

> The â€œfursecutionâ€ media



This.  It gets annoying after a while.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 27, 2009)

Easog said:


> *HEAD-DESK* *HEAD-DESK* *HEAD-DESK* *HEAD-DESK* *HEAD-DESK



aww shit! you could?! damn man, yeah yeah i admit i am a n00b at the voting crap.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 27, 2009)

The fursecution complex is a big one for me, because related to it is the "OMFG ALL Christians are assholes" crowd.

Dude, I get it that your Christian parents/relatives think you're Satan because you're a fur, or gay or because you've ever worn the color black.  And I understand that Christians at your school think you're demon possessed, that your Christian friends have all turned their backs on you and that your church burned an image of you in effigy during every Sunday service for the last 3 years.

But seriously, we're not all that way.  Not even all fundamentalist Christians (and yes, I am one) are that way.  Many of us are quite open minded.  Some of us are even furs ourselves.

Don't go crying about tolerance if you're not willing to be tolerant!


----------



## archival (Feb 27, 2009)

The fur suits kinda creep me out sometimes. i dont know why i just dont like the idea. Id hate people asking me to draw for them but ive never had anyone actualy ask that from me 
and im not actualy that bad...


----------



## Shiyiya (Feb 27, 2009)

<deleted>


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2009)

folks who bitch and whine in this fandom...sadly you dont have that option


----------



## virus (Feb 27, 2009)

*-The â€œfursecutionâ€ media
-Unoriginal fursonas

-Furry words like: yiff, murr, fursecution, etc.
-The Sonic, Starfox, etc. obsessions
-u DrAw GoOd WiLl U dRaW mE NaO? pLz K tHx.*

this.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 27, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I shall summarize my response with "I don't give a shit".



Why must you be so judgmental of my totally not retarded spiritual path Shenzi, I think you're just jealous because you'll never be eleven of anything :V .


----------



## Elessara (Feb 27, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> folks who bitch and whine in this fandom...sadly you dont have that option


 
Please see the very first post of this thread...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 27, 2009)

What bothers me the most is the people who constantly whine about the stuff in the poll options, pretending they only happen in the furry fandom, then whine some more when people disagree with them, and _then_ label that disagreement "crying fursecution".



Elessara said:


> And yesâ€¦ There is no â€œdramaâ€ category. The reason being; there is drama everywhere, not just in the furry communityâ€¦ Deal.



Most of the poll options are everywhere as well.
I mean, if you want to see some *real* persecution complexes, look at fundamentalist Christians.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 27, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'm not racist, you jerk.



I saw the link...

SINCE WHEN DID RACE HAVE TO DO WITH NOT LIKING ONE/MANY SUB GROUPS IN THE FURRY FANDOM?!?!?

My fursecution complex senses are tingling.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 27, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Bawwing? Thats a new one to me.
> 
> 
> I /really/ dont feel like getting caught up in an otherkin V therian debate, I dont know much of anything about the history of these groups, and I dont want to know for a reason, its non of my concern. I know there is a shit-ton of bad blood between the three groups, and I honestly dont want to be involved in it, I certainly see your point.
> ...




Sorry to jump in to you two's conversation...but when one group poses a group, otherkin, therian or furry in another light, it's really hard to change one's negative opinion because of their encounters.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 27, 2009)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Most of the poll options are everywhere as well.
> I mean, if you want to see some *real* persecution complexes, look at fundamentalist Christians.


Hey!  I resemble that remark.


----------



## Carenath (Feb 27, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Dude, I get it that your Christian parents/relatives think you're Satan because you're a fur, or gay or because you've ever worn the color black.  And I understand that Christians at your school think you're demon possessed, that your Christian friends have all turned their backs on you and that your church burned an image of you in effigy during every Sunday service for the last 3 years.
> 
> But seriously, we're not all that way.  Not even all fundamentalist Christians (and yes, I am one) are that way.  Many of us are quite open minded.  Some of us are even furs ourselves.


I know that, my whole family is Catholic, and most of them would have no problems knowing about me, particularly if I was to explain it in terms they could understand. I have also met a self-confessed evangelical christian who has no qualms with calling the police if he sees two gay men kissing in public, the act is apparently illegal in his state. He knows what I am, he doesnt care, he doesnt judge me for not sharing his beliefs and I respect him for that, I respect his beliefs and his choices, even if I disagree with them.

That said, I know two others, who are not as tolerant or accepting, they take the Bible like it is the literal word and law. They say I am a sinner and I am evil because I lust for dragons, because I believe I have a dragons soul, and because I am bisexual. They keep trying to convert me, going on about how Jesus loves me and God loves me, with the implication that non-christians are sinners and will go to hell. My religious affiliation, is apathetic agnostic, and that is what I am happy with, my own spiritual self-discovery which has lead me to believe I posess a draconic soul.

As long as you guys stop trying to convert me, and berating me for my choices and beliefs, I will respect and tolerate your rights to be different and to believe different. If you are not one of those self-righteous types, then I have no problem with you.




Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Sorry to jump in to you two's conversation...but when one group poses a group, otherkin, therian or furry in another light, it's really hard to change one's negative opinion because of their encounters.


I can say the same, i have met a number of furries that fueled my hatred for the entire fandom, in part because they took immediate offence because of my beliefs, they choose to prejudge me because of what I believed, mock and insult me etc... completely ignoring their hypocrisy considering that these same furries would whine and bitch as soon as you mentioned that episode of CSI to them.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 27, 2009)

I think it's fine to use wolves and foxes for your fursona, just personalize it more.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 27, 2009)

Carenath said:


> I can say the same, i have met a number of furries that fueled my hatred for the entire fandom, in part because they took immediate offence because of my beliefs, they choose to prejudge me because of what I believed, mock and insult me etc... completely ignoring their hypocrisy considering that these same furries would whine and bitch as soon as you mentioned that episode of CSI to them.



The CSI episode. It was lulzy at best, but if they have a "Fursecution" complex when it comes to that topic that's their own issue. 

I admit, I do have an Unfriendly/Hostile disposition with them due to some lurking, and even meeting a few in real life at a camp I went to and at AC lat year. I know that not all are assholes and retards who think they are more special than anyone else because of their spirituality. 

Furries fuel the same thing, and I have met some who treat it as a fandom...but slowly my disposition changes.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 27, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> I think it's mine to use wolves and foxes for your fursona, just personalize it more.



lolwhut?!?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah the furry words make furries look like retards on crack, honestly I hope furries really don't use those words in actually conversation =.=


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 27, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Bawwing? Thats a new one to me.
> 
> 
> I /really/ dont feel like getting caught up in an otherkin V therian debate, I dont know much of anything about the history of these groups, and I dont want to know for a reason, its non of my concern. I know there is a shit-ton of bad blood between the three groups, and I honestly dont want to be involved in it, I certainly see your point.
> ...



With the bad blood that runs between the three...that is kind of why I prefer people to just keep them separate discussion wise. Each one is distinctly different.

As for an affinity for animals, I must stop and point out there that just because there are many people out in the fandom that have a shared interest, does not make that shared interest relevant or part of the fandom. I am a gamer. Gaming is not part of the fandom. In that same respect having an affinity for animals is not part of the fandom.

I enjoy being around furries sometimes because it can often be easier in my area to find other level headed gamers within it. I enjoy that shared thing. I enjoy being around other furries because at least in my area they tend to have an affinity for animals. However I am completely aware that both things are not really associated with being a furry or part of the fandom. I wish other would be high minded enough to stop assimilated every little thing they like into the fandom. If they did we wouldn't be the fetish dump we are.

The closest thing each group has in common to each other is a shared use of Anthropomorphic Animals. Therians like Goldenwolf make art that has more to do with spirituality than anything else. I do believe Otherkin will do the same thing, and also engage in a sort of collecting or hoarding thing that so many furries engage in.

The very sites you don't frequent are the ones who give the Otherkin group as a whole a really really bad name. I keep seeing offshoots from some of these BS sites showing up in another place that I frequent online and it's inane how full of themselves these people are.

I can understand why you can be anti-fur, because at some points I can be that way too. I would ask of you to understand at least why I and others have an anti-otherkin thing going on too.

As for judging? Who is judging you? I'm not. I'm just stating my piece. At no point have I thrown out a fallacious blanket statement that "All Otherkin" are this, and several times I have pointed out "In my experience so far", and also pointed out "Not all are like that".

Otherkin have the same issue that furries do, it's something I cannot stand, in that just because something is similar does not mean you should auto assimilate it. If it is not part of us, it's not part of us. Diversity is the spice of life people, don't ruin it.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 27, 2009)

Maybe ist just because I have tits but..
THE FUCKING FEMALE TO MALE RATIO.
Also, you know, I love gay men, I'm a fag hag at heart, but when i walked into further confusion for the first time, it had the feeling of an all out gay bar.
and thats pretty discouraging for someone who kiiinda wants to date another furry.


oh, and unoriginal fursonas. yeah, i understand if your spirit animal is just a normal old fox or husky, but you as a person are unique so the specific persona you put in should be something like that, rather then just reflecting the simple flatness of your power animal.
D: /rant rant rant over.


----------



## Shiyiya (Feb 27, 2009)

<deleted>


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 27, 2009)

Shiyiya said:


> Yeah, I looked at the stats from the furry survey, and its like 80:20!


Yeah, I mean its not like I feel forced into it at all, since I identify as transgendered, but for me, being a shemale fursona seems like the only way I could ever stand up and meet the fact that us girls in the fandom are def. outnumbered.
And I guess I don't even count since I see myself as a shemale.

Just goes to show once again how small the number of females is to males.
D:


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 27, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Maybe ist just because I have tits but..
> THE FUCKING FEMALE TO MALE RATIO.
> Also, you know, I love gay men, I'm a fag hag at heart, but when i walked into further confusion for the first time, it had the feeling of an all out gay bar.
> and thats pretty discouraging for someone who kiiinda wants to date another furry.
> ...



That is exactly what I did.  I added a labcoat to symbolize my love for science and physics.  I am currently making an improved, more personal, more individualized one that will stand out more.  I hate being generic, which is mostly why I chose a _grey_ fox.  The other fox species are not as aparent as red foxes.  There are _way_ to many red foxes.

There are a lot of people who do not know what species to chose, so they immediately default to either fox or wolf.  As previously posted, there are _many_ other species that are most likely more fitting to some people than a fox or a wolf.  A fox just worked out well and fitted me best, so that is why I chose to be one.  I contemplated my species options for weeks, and I settled on a fox.  Do not _condem_ me for being unorginal, for I think that my fox is _very_ orginal.  How many foxes do you see wearing labcoats? (retorical)  XD


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 27, 2009)

Aestuo said:


> That is exactly what I did.  I added a labcoat to symbolize my love for science and physics.  I am currently making an improved, more personal, more individualized one that will stand out more.  I hate being generic, which is mostly why I chose a _grey_ fox.  The other fox species are not as aparent as red foxes.  There are _way_ to many red foxes.
> 
> There are a lot of people who do not know what species to chose, so they immediately default to either fox or wolf.  As previously posted, there are _many_ other species that are most likely more fitting to some people than a fox or a wolf.  A fox just worked out well and fitted me best, so that is why I chose to be one.  I contemplated my species options for weeks, and I settled on a fox.  Do not _condem_ me for being unorginal, for I think that my fox is _very_ orginal.  How many foxes do you see wearing labcoats? (retorical)  XD



Dude, like as long as you customize to fit you as the person you already are, I see no problem with it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 27, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Yeah, I mean its not like I feel forced into it at all, since I identify as transgendered, but for me, being a shemale fursona seems like the only way I could ever stand up and meet the fact that us girls in the fandom are def. outnumbered.
> And I guess I don't even count since I see myself as a shemale.
> 
> Just goes to show once again how small the number of females is to males.
> D:



That just means that as a woman you have your pick of all the pathetic, socially retarded greasy land whales that make up the male furry population, you might even find one that showers :V .


----------



## Aurali (Feb 27, 2009)

what bothers me of course is all the posers in the fandom.. all the wanna bes trying to be cool and all the desperate for attention furs trying to latch on to the most significant thing they can and pulling themselves up with it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 27, 2009)

Eli said:


> what bothers me of course is all the posers in the fandom.. all the wanna bes trying to be cool and all the desperate for attention furs trying to latch on to the most significant thing they can and pulling themselves up with it.



How fucking pathetic would a person have to be to think pretending to be a furry could make them cool D: ?


----------



## Toaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> How fucking pathetic would a person have to be to think pretending to be a furry could make them cool D: ?



first off, they would have to have been shot in the head first........


----------



## Telnac (Feb 27, 2009)

Shiyiya said:


> Yeah, I looked at the stats from the furry survey, and it's like 20:80!


Yeah, I have to agree.  The m/f ratio is a bit troublesome, especially for those of us who happen to be male & straight.

Tho the bigger issue for me with respect to dating a fur is the age of most furs.  I'm 35.  Finding single female furs isn't all that hard if you look hard enough, but most are between 17 & 23 (basically, college age.)  Finding single furs (of any gender!) over 30 is much much more difficult!

Yeah, I'm sure I could find a young single female fur who'd be willing to date someone close to 15 years her senior.  But in truth, even if I could find someone like that, I'd rather find someone closer to my age.

Hence the reason I'm not really set on dating a fur.  I'd be willing if given the chance, but I'd rather spend my time & energy looking for someone my age, be they a fur or not.

I suppose that's how I'd approach the m/f ratio issue even if I WAS 18.  Yeah, dating a fur'd be great.  But is it really all that important?  Wouldn't it be OK to date a non-fur who's cool with (and possibly even likes) your furry side?  After all, if you're waiting to date a female clone of yourself... you can expect to be single for a LOOOOONG time.


----------



## Darlem (Feb 27, 2009)

Otters... 
jk


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 27, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Dude, like as long as you customize to fit you as the person you already are, I see no problem with it.



Yea, I did not think that you would.  I just wanted to post that to explain that I chose a fox on purpose, not because everyone else is or something illogical like that.  Either way, people need to take into account that there are other species out there besides the popular ones, and one of those species may fit a person better than one of the common ones.  I did not find one, so I chose to become an _uncommon_ common one.   rofl

Anyway, a fox fits me well.  For me, the most appealing aspect of the fandom is how everyone has an animal/anthro fursona to describe them.  Just one look at a good avatar and I can usually tell what type of personality the person has, what the person's interests may be, etc.  With that said, of course I am going to have a very _individual_ fursona.  That is about it for my defense in choosing a fox and not something less common.  By personalizing my fursona, I am making a common fox into an individual projection of myself.  XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2009)

Elessara said:


> Please see the very first post of this thread...


please note I did...I said Bitch and Whine...not create drama...they are different


----------



## Carenath (Feb 28, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> With the bad blood that runs between the three...that is kind of why I prefer people to just keep them separate discussion wise. Each one is distinctly different.


Smart choice, though (assuming I am correct) you would be one of the only therians that I have met and had a proper discussion with.. and I tend to keep furries and otherkin as seperate entities, though lately I have come to agree with a close friend of mine, that in a lot of cases it can be argued that the two groups fall under the same umbrella, which is my experience of things.



Trpdwarf said:


> As for an affinity for animals, I must stop and point out there that just because there are many people out in the fandom that have a shared interest, does not make that shared interest relevant or part of the fandom. I am a gamer. Gaming is not part of the fandom. In that same respect having an affinity for animals is not part of the fandom.


I was only using it as an example, there are a number of elements that furs and otherkin share in common, that in combination with otherkin hanging around sites like this, blur the lines between the two groups and make it very easy from someone from either side, to assume that the two are one of the same, or at the very least related to each other.



Trpdwarf said:


> I enjoy being around furries sometimes because it can often be easier in my area to find other level headed gamers within it. I enjoy that shared thing. I enjoy being around other furries because at least in my area they tend to have an affinity for animals. However I am completely aware that both things are not really associated with being a furry or part of the fandom. I wish other would be high minded enough to stop assimilated every little thing they like into the fandom. If they did we wouldn't be the fetish dump we are.


Most otherkin I know either strongly avoid the fur fandom outright, or consider themselves just as much a part of it, blurring the lines between the two.



Trpdwarf said:


> The closest thing each group has in common to each other is a shared use of Anthropomorphic Animals. Therians like Goldenwolf make art that has more to do with spirituality than anything else. I do believe Otherkin will do the same thing, and also engage in a sort of collecting or hoarding thing that so many furries engage in.


I respectfully disagree, otherkin dont share the use of Anthropomorphic animals with furries, in general, otherkin always portray their animal past-lives as I do, purely feral. Anthro, is a purely furry thing, but I wouldnt know if it bleeds into therianism much as I am neither a therian, nor do I know any or the group with any level of detail to say such. However otherkin artists like Silvermoon and Athus, draw as an expression of their spirituality, and they tend to put a bit of their soul into their art, and they have traits that tend to align with their animal counterparts. The best way I can put it, is that otherkin are like a blend of their animal and human sides, and express both.. which is probably why some confuse otherkin with Therians.



Trpdwarf said:


> The very sites you don't frequent are the ones who give the Otherkin group as a whole a really really bad name. I keep seeing offshoots from some of these BS sites showing up in another place that I frequent online and it's inane how full of themselves these people are.


 I couldnt agree with you more *cough* DR *cough* though not all the otherkin sites are as bad and I can name a few decent ones.



Trpdwarf said:


> I can understand why you can be anti-fur, because at some points I can be that way too. I would ask of you to understand at least why I and others have an anti-otherkin thing going on too.


I dont have an anti-fur complex, at least, not anymore. While there are some aspects of the fandom that I do find repugnant for various reasons, I wouldnt consider myself anti-fur. I can understand, and you've explained things better than most others, but I hope you can understand my not wanting to be tarred with the same brush most furs and others tar otherkin with, because I can name many examples of otherkin/dragonkin who are fine examples of how otherkin should behave.



Trpdwarf said:


> As for judging? Who is judging you? I'm not. I'm just stating my piece. At no point have I thrown out a fallacious blanket statement that "All Otherkin" are this, and several times I have pointed out "In my experience so far", and also pointed out "Not all are like that".


I was merely making a preemptive statement, calling for others not to judge me just because of their bad experiences with other otherkin, because they are not alone I can name a few who I can honestly say are no better than 4 year old children.



Trpdwarf said:


> Otherkin have the same issue that furries do, it's something I cannot stand, in that just because something is similar does not mean you should auto assimilate it. If it is not part of us, it's not part of us. Diversity is the spice of life people, don't ruin it.


At least we can agree on that.


----------



## Mrfurry (Feb 28, 2009)

me i dont think i like the way some furrys talk but the  rest its good with me


----------



## Greasemunky (Feb 28, 2009)

I hate when people obsessively use the speech around me, and how so many people forget that it's a fandom, and not a full blown culture, subculture at most.


----------



## Jonnaius (Feb 28, 2009)

The talking thing seriously annoys me. I mean, come on guys, yiff? Its sex, it will always be sex, it always has been sex, so why get apparent fox noises changing the word?

The fact that I now cannot hear the word 'Knot' without shuddering is also no help - especially since I'm a scout....

Also, about the fox thing? The only reason I'm a fox is because the guy who helped me find the fandom drew a fox 'sona for me, and then dissapeared. Since I can't draw, I'm stuck with foxes really. I would like to change to a Lynx though - that original or not? I'm not sure


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh man.
So many things about furries annoy me... (YES. Including myself.)

- "Furry pride": 
 No. Just...no. You like animal-people and art of them, often porn of them and perhaps like dressing in an animal costume depending on your preference.
I completely fail to see just WHAT there is about being a furry that requires you to post "Furry pride!!!!" everywhere and scribble it all over t-shirts.

And no - the fact you draw art or make fursuits etc. of animal people doesn't count. THEN you are proud of your creation - not the fact it fits into "furry".

- "Fursecution":
 Not the media part. That's normal, media ALWAYS seeks out the violent or sexual aspects of anything to exploit it for the purpose of entertainment. (Seriously, you think it's actually interesting to anyone to watch a video of a bunch of people who all decide to display their love of animals walk about at a convention?  No. Not really. They only like seeing people walk about in animal suits because it's "weird".)
What I DO loathe, is the furries who will scream "fursection!!" whenever anyone happens to disagree with them or say they don't like furries. Get over it. Not everyone does.

- "Furry porn":
...Please. I know it's perfectly natural for people to look at porn. It's only a little odd that people like porn of animal people/anthros but why...for the love of all things holy WHY must SO many furries decide it's perfectly fine to announce their sexual fetishes to the world??
Then draw porn of said fetish and often get offended if someone isn't into the same fetish... and god forbid that they should find it wrong or disgusting.
All people, furry or not, have a fetish but most don't feel the need to tell everyone and I'm not even going to start on those who try to make it out like it's normal...
Keep the private stuff exactly that - private.

- "Making everything "fur - whatever" ":
 Come on. Why do furries change words to sound more furry?
Like "Fursection" - no. It's "persecution". Always has been and always will be and changing it to "fursection" makes no difference to the meaning, of which most seem to not understand at all and claim anyone disagreeing is "fursecuting" them.
The same goes for "yiff". Ok, it's a new word to describe the furry porn and it makes the name instantly recognizable AS furry porn so no one is that likely to stumble onto a load of stuff they don't want to see BUT we have to make things difficult and it also means "good" now aswell.. demonstrated when someone says "yiffy" about something. Why confuse the issue?


...I'll shut up now.


----------



## Greasemunky (Feb 28, 2009)

UKtehwhitewolf said:


> (Loads of text here)



Pretty much sums up everything that I have to say.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 28, 2009)

About foxes and wolves being unoriginal, I used to never like wolves. But then at the age of 12 I experienced the first stages of totemism/therianthropy: dreams, behavior, etc. Over the years, my disposition toward wolves did a complete 180.

When it came to therians, furs, and otherkin, I came to FAF to understand the line dividing them. For me, and probably others, it was mainly trial and error.


----------



## whoadamn (Feb 28, 2009)

You should add people that talk shit about some stereotype that virtually doesn't exist.

Who do any of you people know that actually get upset and do talk about all that "fursecution" crap. Who do any of you know that go to the fullest extent to express their pride for being a furry?

There may be people like that, but it's looking more and more like those people are more along the lines of a countable amount of individuals who have acted so out of fashion that it got people's attention. It's great that you hate them, most people do, but crying about them just because you need material is just as good as not saying anything at all.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 28, 2009)

In priorities ranging from low/medium/high, let's see:

-Whining over petty things
-Commission whores
-Pet/slave hoarders
-Unoriginal fursonas (Pokemon, Digimon, Legendz, Sonic, Koopa)
-Furries with massive egos who think the world revolves around them
-Furries who cannot take honest, valid criticsm (often paired with the above)
-Begging for money so X can live with their mate Y
-The media being stereotypical
-Those who can't spell or use proper grammar
-Mary Sues and those with fursonas are a mish-mash of 20 different species
-Ravers
-Liars, cheaters, fraudsters and thieves
-Those who have the nerve to post overly public photos of themselves that they know they will get a lot of criticism/flak/trolling/etc (IE babyfurs posting photos of themselves looking all cute, especially if they have AB related clothing or other things related to infantalism)
-Babyfurs who use babytalk excessively
-Posting a million SL screens onto one's FA account
-Furries who make or made a specific group of people in the fandom look bad
-Mediocre to bad hygiene
-Stereotyping species (IE Foxes are cum dumpsters, dragons/snakes/lizards love vore, etc)
-Drama
-Polygamy
-Disturbing fetishes (hard vore, scat, zoophilia)
-Furries mindlessly following memes
-Furries mindlessly following the avatar meme bandwagon (krystal can't enjoy her sandwich, OMG A GIFT!, etc)
-Those that know local furmeets are in one's area but don't go to any because they're too lame to socialize
-Mindlessly defending a "popular" artist even if the person posting about the artist in question is right/true
-Those firmly embraced in the chantard culture
-The abundance of fox and wolf fursonas


----------



## Kanin (Feb 28, 2009)

UKtehwhitewolf said:


> Oh man.
> So many things about furries annoy me... (YES. Including myself.)
> 
> - "Furry pride":
> ...


 
I vote that the world's greatest, and most organized rant ever! And it is so to. Especially the announcing your fetishes part.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 28, 2009)

Glaice said:


> In priorities ranging from low/medium/high, let's see:
> 
> -Whining over petty things
> -Commission whores
> ...


 
And this is a close second. And yes I know, I double posted!


----------



## Hackfox (Feb 28, 2009)

Nothing annoys me about the fandom really. The only thing that slightly does but it's everywhere is *SNITCHES*. I hate them :3


----------



## Tudd (Feb 28, 2009)

The fact that I know it exists and enjoy certain aspects of it.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Mar 1, 2009)

otherkin creeps me out its just getting to into this..


----------



## Toaster (Mar 1, 2009)

u DrAw GoOd WiLl U dRaW mE NaO? pLz K tHx.

This is just disrespect to artists, I suck at art yet even I know this. Artists take pride in their work an don't want to waste time on loser art suckers.

Also the fact that there's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too many foxes/wolves/what ever

go become a damn fish or something.

Also I hate all the fucking porn, pron,porn,porn, is all most of you ever think about. Go pick up a damn book and read a story.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 1, 2009)

Glaice said:


> -Those that know local furmeets are in one's area but don't go to any because they're too lame to socialize



There are plenty of furfags out there you are better off not meeting, I would think you'd be grateful if they are courteous enough not to inflict themselves on you :V .


----------



## Cavy (Mar 1, 2009)

The thing that irks me about the fandom is that some furs are whiners. Yes of couse we all have sometime to whine about, but its just those folks who have to post everything on the net every time something goes wrong or not their way or something. The holier-than-thou furs. (You already know what and who they are). And as for poster who said "They know of a local furmeet but are too lame to socialize" there is some vaildy in that but, however, if the furmeet they going to doesn't have public transportation and they need a car to get out there then that's where they have a problem.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 1, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> There are plenty of furfags out there you are better off not meeting, I would think you'd be grateful if they are courteous enough not to inflict themselves on you :V .



You are right on that, I tried getting one (EraDragon) to come back to local meets but he refused to because of one or two bad experiences of someone that may have hit on him. He prefers smaller-knit friends to communicate with but what contridicts this is that he goes to big cons. Way to hypocrisize yourself, Era.

Another one I met personally but he doesn't want to come to the local furmeets, being just like EraDragon. I didn't bother this time after trying with the candy cane colored dragon above.

Goddamn fucking introverted dimwits.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 1, 2009)

I just wish they were a lot nicer. }:


----------



## Lulian (Mar 2, 2009)

At this point, I would say that fursuits are off the line even if they seem socially acceptable in the fandom. It ain't a problem to me, just seems well...strange.

Don't got much to pick about, but those commission whiners can certainly be annoying. Too many "Oh my God Starfox!" people as well. Do a barrel roll is all I see in that series.


----------



## dwolv (Mar 2, 2009)

I've currently been doing some history research of anthropomorphic art from polynesian and oceanic cultures. It blow's away much modern day anthro art I've seen. It seems that anthropomorphic art used to serve communicative and functional purposes (tell a story, consisted of complexed ideal and symbolism, was very personal) Today much anthro art work just seems to say "here's my character isn't he cool" I never believed art was supposed to look more pretty than being felt personally.

Although I can say there are some artists who have a particular drawing appearance that 's really intriguing. But as far as design goes I could care less what a character just looks like because it serves me no purpose. I'm much more intrigued by the background, POV, symbolic usage.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 2, 2009)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> What bothers me the most is the people who constantly whine about the stuff in the poll options, pretending they only happen in the furry fandom, then whine some more when people disagree with them, and _then_ label that disagreement "crying fursecution".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Which is why it says "fur" secution...


----------



## Aki Green-Eyes (Mar 2, 2009)

Unoriginal fursonas drive me crazy.
I think Lord Kanin and Glaice have a lot of valid points too.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 2, 2009)

I forgot one more: People like Allan


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 2, 2009)

Finally voted.

I will have to say one thing that does rather bother me, just a bit is the people who get addicted to furry pron. It's an attitude I see some of them carry where they think their shit don't stink, and are like the pot calling the kettle black.

I mean seriously furries. It makes you look retarded when you yourself are into porn or fetish stuff, and you point fingers at others who are into it to as being worse, or you point fingers at people who don't actually look at the stuff or like it and baw that they are an even worse problem.

It's all like WTF? Logic, use it now!

Also I'm rather over you damn closet furs or furries in general who don't actually engage in the fandom beyond the internet. If you don't engage in IRL fur fandom stuff that shut up when topics or issues surrounding those who do pop up.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2009)

Glaice said:


> I forgot one more: People like Allan



Seconed.
I remember someone posting a thread about him here and it was locked for "slander".


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 2, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Seconed.
> I remember someone posting a thread about him here and it was locked for "slander".



The sad thing is he makes art whores look bad. We don't need a whole bunch of anti-art whore sentiments just because of this one kid.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 2, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> The sad thing is he makes art whores look bad. We don't need a whole bunch of anti-art whore sentiments just because of this one kid.



kid...? his profile says hes almost 40 >.> he should know better than that :/


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 2, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> kid...? his profile says hes almost 40 >.> he should know better than that :/



I tend to call people "kids" regardless of their age. In any case that guy is like a kid the way he was acting. Enough said.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 2, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I tend to call people "kids" regardless of their age. In any case that guy is like a kid the way he was acting. Enough said.



in that you are right^^ the way hes acting really is rather childish >.>


----------



## Elessara (Mar 2, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I tend to call people "kids" regardless of their age. In any case that guy is like a kid the way he was acting. Enough said.


 
Seconded...


----------



## Diego117 (Mar 2, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> We can has fox-fursona hunting season plz?



HEY! I resemble that remark!

But I agree that yes there is an over abundance of fox and wolf fursonas. But I'm not going to change mine because of that fact. I've seen plenty of unique fox and wolf 'sonas during my time on FA.


----------



## coolkidex (Mar 2, 2009)

I've grazed by this thread for a bit and thought i would finally drop somthing.

I hate the media furries get. I'm sure that furries could be more lovable if YIFFERS wern't tagged to EVERY one of us.

Other than that, i love the fandom too much to really hate a part of it. In this fandom, i can call myself, a bit of everything.


----------



## coolkidex (Mar 2, 2009)

Diego117 said:


> HEY! I resemble that remark!
> 
> But I agree that yes there is an over abundance of fox and wolf fursonas. But I'm not going to change mine because of that fact. I've seen plenty of unique fox and wolf 'sonas during my time on FA.


 Hey, wolf and foxes are the best!

(Smirks)


----------



## Midi Bear (Mar 2, 2009)

I say the Sonic obsessions and the baww. Serious trolls are a little annoying, but only because the thought of somebody ACTUALLY hating people so much for a hobby they're into that they start protesting cons lessens the respect I have for people.
The CSI episode doesn't really piss me off though, because if I weren't a furry I would most likely not believe furries existed after having seen that episode.
Anyway, the BAWWW is more annoying than the actual 'fursecution' media.


----------



## lilmissnobody (Mar 2, 2009)

It's too damn accepting.

Every freako degenerate that hasn't been arrested yet comes running here and people welcome them with open arms, just because they don't want to be the bad guy and say "Fuck you! Get off my forum, you fucking perverted freak!" Well, sometimes it pays to be the bad guy and this is most definitely one of those times.


----------



## Midi Bear (Mar 2, 2009)

lilmissnobody said:


> It's too damn accepting.
> 
> Every freako degenerate that hasn't been arrested yet comes running here and people welcome them with open arms, just because they don't want to be the bad guy and say "Fuck you! Get off my forum, you fucking perverted freak!" Well, sometimes it pays to be the bad guy and this is most definitely one of those times.


Bigot much?
The fandom is accepting because the people in it are mostly into things that are deviant from social norms in the first place. We're into strange things (yiff), so to not accept someone because of something like being polygamist is almost hypocritical. And sometimes it's not that we want to accept people for who they are - the fact that the majority is into yiff makes it a fucking obligation to accept others.

Also, in order to make proper judgment on anyone, you need to ask yourself what your morals mean. You need to ask whether you genuinely and deeply feel they need to be followed, or just conform to whatever morals you've been conditioned to follow by society. Just because someone doesn't follow what you're used to, does that mean they're any less of a person? Does that really make them worthy of being called a perverted freak? I want you to do some soul searching and really ask yourself what's good and what's bad, because the time you start questioning all of your beliefs is the time that your mind opens, you become more aware of your actions, and you begin to finally realize that different isn't inherently bad.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 2, 2009)

Fursuits. 
Fursuits.
Fursuits.
---

Furry words and that last one.


----------



## lilmissnobody (Mar 2, 2009)

Midi Bear said:


> Bigot much?
> The fandom is accepting because the people in it are mostly into things that are deviant from social norms in the first place. We're into strange things (yiff), so to not accept someone because of something like being polygamist is almost hypocritical. And sometimes it's not that we want to accept people for who they are - the fact that the majority is into yiff makes it a fucking obligation to accept others.
> 
> Also, in order to make proper judgment on anyone, you need to ask yourself what your morals mean. You need to ask whether you genuinely and deeply feel they need to be followed, or just conform to whatever morals you've been conditioned to follow by society. Just because someone doesn't follow what you're used to, does that mean they're any less of a person? Does that really make them worthy of being called a perverted freak? I want you to do some soul searching and really ask yourself what's good and what's bad, because the time you start questioning all of your beliefs is the time that your mind opens, you become more aware of your actions, and you begin to finally realize that different isn't inherently bad.



I'm talking about pedos and dog-fuckers here, not yiffers or polygamists. They aren't on the forums proper, thank god, but once you get into the more sickening art in the galleries and everybody is going "Great job, can you draw my fursona?!" than we have a serious goddamn problem.

Everybody can do whatever the hell they want. It's the less savory characters that I think should be forcibly expunged from the fandom.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 2, 2009)

lilmissnobody said:


> I'm talking about pedos and dog-fuckers here, not yiffers or polygamists. They aren't on the forums proper, thank god, but once you get into the more sickening art in the galleries and everybody is going "Great job, can you draw my fursona?!" than we have a serious goddamn problem.
> 
> *Everybody can do whatever the hell they want. It's the less savory characters that I think should be forcibly expunged from the fandom*.


 
Oh no, not this crap again.

Look, here's my view. How about you and your friends run around the fandom and try to "expunge" them yourselves instead of bitching about it?


----------



## lilmissnobody (Mar 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Oh no, not this crap again.
> 
> Look, here's my view. How about you and your friends run around the fandom and try to "expunge" them yourselves instead of bitching about it?



What other people have bitched about it? And anyway, I figure this is as good a point to bitch about as any considering that everything else under the sun has been covered.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 2, 2009)

lilmissnobody said:


> What other people have bitched about it? And anyway, I figure this is as good a point to bitch about as any considering that everything else under the sun has been covered.


 
I've met a couple.

True, but you talk about removing them from the fandom, but it seems as if you're not gonna try and do it yourself.

Makes you sound silly.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 2, 2009)

lilmissnobody said:


> I'm talking about pedos and dog-fuckers here, not yiffers or polygamists. They aren't on the forums proper, thank god, but once you get into the more sickening art in the galleries and everybody is going "Great job, can you draw my fursona?!" than we have a serious goddamn problem.
> 
> Everybody can do whatever the hell they want. It's the less savory characters that I think should be forcibly expunged from the fandom.



I concur that both dog fuckers and child fuckers need to get out our of our fandom. I'll leave it at that.

It's up to the fandom to realize where those people are hiding and effectively deal with it.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2009)

Furfags..
The ones who mixed up the definitions of "Acceptance" and "Tolerance", but they proclaim persecution when someone says they cannot accept the same thing they are into. Same with those who baw for a million paragraphs to a troll who says "Yiff in hell".


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Mar 2, 2009)

Certain furry words. At first, I was alright with them. Though, after constant use, I got sick of them.

Luckily, I adapt pretty easily.


----------



## Robertraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't like the idea of kids in the fandom, its just too adult, an by that I mean almost everyone is a an adult aged person, and kids should not be peers with adult people.



(Longer post destroyed by Sh##y "post is too short" filter)


----------



## Dusty (Mar 2, 2009)

Hmm....

Way to much p0rn and the hating on teenagers, seriously were not all bad. Also I hate foxs, and foxs, and my god why so many foxs?  Its seems like the half the server on tf2 is made up of fox.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't like how some people like... connect it to beastiality/pedophila/babyfur and other shit. Listen, I'm all for being open-minded but some jazz just crosses the line and makes everyone look like total pervs.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2009)

You know what bothers me? OTTERS.


----------



## Rustic Fox Akio (Mar 3, 2009)

It isn't the fandom that bothers me.

It's the ignorant asshats that judge and mock the fandom as well as post false information about the fandom that bugs me the most.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 3, 2009)

Foxes, overuse of stupid lingo, Sonic/Starfox/Pokemon obsessions :1
And also:
-Tards.
-The "Furry Closet".
-Cub yiff. The art doesn't bother me but anything sexual with even _depictions_ of fake children is plain wrong and I'm going to lump those who draw it in with pedophiles because I find no reason not to.
-Various vomitsome fetishes that somehow manage to fit into the tame category but are still disgusting. I don't want to see fetish porn in any form, _"tame"_ or otherwise ~ Thats why I have porn turned off.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 3, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Foxes, overuse of stupid lingo, Sonic/Starfox/Pokemon obsessions :1
> And also:
> -Tards.
> -The "Furry Closet".
> ...


 
Lol... same here... I thought I was the only one who filtered! ^_^


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2009)

The fact that right now, someone in a poorly constructed suit imitating the vague likeness of an animal is masturbating to that transformation scene in The Emperor's New Groove whilst saying, "Kuzco...no! Don't fall for the girl...Pacha's so much better for you!"


----------



## Ratte (Mar 3, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Foxes, overuse of stupid lingo, Sonic/Starfox/Pokemon obsessions :1
> And also:
> -Tards.
> -The "Furry Closet".
> ...



^


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 3, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Foxes, overuse of stupid lingo, Sonic/Starfox/Pokemon obsessions :1
> And also:
> -Tards.
> -The "Furry Closet".
> ...


 
What happens if he ends up not being a pedo?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2009)

Rustic Fox Akio said:


> It isn't the fandom that bothers me.
> 
> It's the ignorant asshats that judge and mock the fandom as well as post false information about the fandom that bugs me the most.



If criticizing and making fun of the problems to try to make it better makes people an Ignorant asshat,

Then I guess I am the biggest asshat of them all.

The ones that baw about the other people  criticizing the fandom and calling others "ignorant" need to grow a thick skin and stop bawing.


----------



## Rustic Fox Akio (Mar 3, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If criticizing and making fun of the problems to try to make it better makes people an Ignorant asshat,
> 
> Then I guess I am the biggest asshat of them all.
> 
> The ones that baw about the other people  criticizing the fandom and calling others "ignorant" need to grow a thick skin and stop bawing.


Please don't misjudge me.
I'm not bawing.

In fact, I really don't care what people think about the fandom.
It just bothers me that the fandom is so frequently mistranslated.

Know what I mean?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2009)

Rustic Fox Akio said:


> Please don't misjudge me.
> I'm not bawing.
> 
> In fact, I really don't care what people think about the fandom.
> ...



Sorry if I mistranslated.

The words of the Minority tends to speak louder than the majority which becomes an issue in the future.
Reminds me of when I First saw "Anna meets the Furries" documentary. It made me laugh and disappointed at the same time.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 3, 2009)

Every negative thing people say about the fandom is 100% true, a great deal of the things people say in it's defense are outright lies. The fandom is, in my opinion, indefensible. If you furfags don't like the negative image the fandom has, stop fucking justifying it.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Every negative thing people say about the fandom is 100% true, a great deal of the things people say in it's defense are outright lies. The fandom is, in my opinion, indefensible. If you furfags don't like the negative image the fandom has, stop fucking justifying it.



Hate to say this, but I agree...
A little..bit...


----------



## Kanin (Mar 3, 2009)

It is all true, but it's only a part of the fandom.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 4, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> What happens if he ends up not being a pedo?



Doesn't change my opinion of them in the slightest >:1 They're still perverts who obviously fantasize about dicking children.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll have to say another thing buggers me now that it comes to mind.

Mythsonas...and people who draw art of it. They do what Stephanie meyers did, or they tend to. Bastardize centuries old mythos because it either makes money or looks cool.

It aggrevates me how many damn "Dragon" pictures crop up on FA that hold semblance to dragons at all. Furries, listen, dinosaur /=/ dragon. Upright walking reptile /=/ dragon.

A dragon is a composite creature. There are two district variations. There are plenty of ways to play around with that without eviscerating it completely.

Same for Unicorns. Forget that technically they were supposed to only be male, but if you give it a horse tail...it's not a unicorn.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 4, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Same for Unicorns. Forget that technically they were supposed to only be male, but if you _*give it a horse tail*_...it's not a unicorn.


 
:-D


----------



## Kayote (Mar 4, 2009)

Character obsessions, unoriginal fursonas..beh. LOL


----------



## Dexiro (Mar 4, 2009)

unoriginal fursona's don't bother me

i'm not gonna change my fursona just because it's a popular species, it reflects my personality and I'm happy with it 

i hate the sonic/starfox obsessions though


----------



## mattprower08 (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree with what was said about the people that baww over positive criticism and such. I also agree with those the last option. However, im slightly uneasy being here with those that voted the sonic/starfox obsession and hate it *edges towards door*. I don't mind about there being many fox/wolf fursonas, but i guess it would be interesting to see a little bit of different species.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Mar 4, 2009)

People, let's just admit that the furry fandom fuckin sucks on the whole.  Furries will, as a rule, ruin everything.

Even their own fandom


----------



## Elessara (Mar 4, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> People, let's just admit that the furry fandom fuckin sucks on the whole. Furries will, as a rule, ruin everything.
> 
> Even their own fandom


 
I can agree to that...  ~nods~


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Doesn't change my opinion of them in the slightest >:1 They're still perverts who obviously fantasize about dicking children.


Well you obviously fantasize about dicking opossums, then.


----------



## GraemeLion (Mar 4, 2009)

Human haters wasn't up there.

I constantly get to hear how much "hyoomons suck."    As if the person who is saying it is somehow NOT a human.  No.  They're a foxwolftaur with three hypercocks.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> People, let's just admit that the furry fandom fuckin sucks on the whole.  Furries will, as a rule, ruin everything.
> 
> Even their own fandom


all furries need to realize this


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 4, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Well you obviously fantasize about dicking opossums, then.



Now let's not get into who wants to dick what Shenzi, this is a furry forum, some things are better left unsaid :V .


----------



## Elessara (Mar 4, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Now let's not get into who wants to dick what Shenzi, this is a furry forum, some things are better left unsaid :V .


 
We'll be here all day! XL


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Now let's not get into who wants to dick what Shenzi, this is a furry forum, some things are better left unsaid :V .


Dick the IRS, win monies


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 4, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Dick the IRS, win monies



You don't dick the IRS Shenzi, the IRS dicks you :[ .

Also I'm not talking about me right now, that would be a tremendously creepy thing to say in that context :V .


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You don't dick the IRS Shenzi, the IRS dicks you :[ .
> 
> Also I'm not talking about me right now, that would be a tremendously creepy thing to say in that context :V .


You can't dick a dick you dick


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 4, 2009)

Placebo said:


> You can't dick a dick you dick



Lol hyenas :V .


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol hyenas :V .


Lol genderconfusion


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 4, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Lol genderconfusion



You furries always make these things needlessly difficult, just make a character that can switch genders whenever they feel like it, problem solved :V .


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You furries always make these things needlessly difficult, just make a character that can switch genders whenever they feel like it, problem solved :V .


That's what my character does BUT I CANT DO THAT IRL


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 4, 2009)

Placebo said:


> That's what my character does BUT I CANT DO THAT IRL



Stick with what you've got, at least until they can grow you an actual wang with stem cells or something :V .


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Stick with what you've got, at least until they can grow you an actual wang with stem cells or something :V .


Yea seriously. Have you seen FtM "transitions"? Everything looks manly until you GET TO THE MOST IMPORTANT PART OF THE TRANSITION.

Hyenas ain't got nothin on some of the post-ops


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 4, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Yea seriously. Have you seen FtM "transitions"? Everything looks manly until you GET TO THE MOST IMPORTANT PART OF THE TRANSITION.
> 
> Hyenas ain't got nothin on some of the post-ops



Post-ops terrify me, I feel guilty about it, but I have some kind of amputation complex that makes anything other than one intact set of genitalia really disturbing to me.

That's something I really hate about the fandom, freaky genitals :V .


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Post-ops terrify me, I feel guilty about it, but I have some kind of amputation complex that makes anything other than one intact set of genitalia really disturbing to me.
> 
> That's something I really hate about the fandom, freaky genitals :V .


WELL UNTIL LIZARDS STOP HAVING TWO PENORZ


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 4, 2009)

Placebo said:


> WELL UNTIL LIZARDS STOP HAVING TWO PENORZ



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF >:[ .


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 4, 2009)

What the hell?!


----------



## Werevixen (Mar 4, 2009)

Babyfurs.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 4, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Doesn't change my opinion of them in the slightest >:1 *They're still perverts* who obviously fantasize about dicking children.


 
But, aren't most of us perverts too?

...

Besides, I have a babyfur friend who isn't into children (as a matter of fact, he's ha relations with boyfriends his own age). I also met another babyfur who wasn't too happy about how I thought they all were pedo's.


----------



## Werevixen (Mar 4, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> But, aren't most of us perverts too?
> 
> ...
> 
> Besides, I have a babyfur friend who isn't into children (as a matter of fact, he's ha relations with boyfriends his own age). I also met another babyfur who wasn't too happy about how I thought they all were pedo's.



If they're still imagining dicking children, then he's a pedophile. What you're thinking about is a child molestor.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 4, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> *If they're still imagining dicking children*, then he's a pedophile. What you're thinking about is a child molestor.


 
Well, that's your assumption. That's like telling me that I'm always picturing my fursona being boned. 

Besides, I don't believe he's a pedo. He shows no interest in real children, and not a lot of it in fur children either. Then again, I only think a pedo is one who finds attraction in real children. If it's fake children (not including adult porn actors who pretend to be children), then I don't really care either way.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Well, that's your assumption. That's like telling me that I'm always picturing my fursona being boned.
> 
> Besides, I don't believe he's a pedo. He shows no interest in real children, and not a lot of it in fur children either. Then again, I only think a pedo is one who finds attraction in real children. If it's fake children (not including adult porn actors who pretend to be children), then I don't really care either way.


^
QFT


----------



## Ratte (Mar 4, 2009)

Diaperfags.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Diaperfags.


 
Ew.

I like to seperate Diaper-furs from cubs, since they're sometimes two different things, and I find diaper-furs much more creepy than cubs anyday.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 4, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Ew.
> 
> I like to seperate Diaper-furs from cubs, since they're sometimes two different things, and I find diaper-furs much more creepy than cubs anyday.



^

I mean the ADULT ones...that's just fucking disturbing.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeeeaahh. Diapers are...weird. I can deal with them in art...but people who are into that IRL kinda freak me out.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> ^
> 
> I mean the ADULT ones...that's just fucking disturbing.


 
Oh yeah, the adult diapers are much, much worse than the cub diapers as well. 

I mean...they poo in it. :c


----------



## xaidezignz (Mar 4, 2009)

Ahhhh... you don't have to be a furry to be annoyed by any and all 'can u plz draw mi nao plzkthx' messages. That on its own unless you thoroughly welcome is it an annoyance on its own.

And then there's the pr0n. I... I can't touch that with a ten foot pole. :cry: End of story...


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 4, 2009)

xaidezignz said:


> Ahhhh... you don't have to be a furry to be annoyed by any and all 'can u plz draw mi nao plzkthx' messages. That on its own unless you thoroughly welcome is it an annoyance on its own.
> 
> And then there's the pr0n. I... I can't touch that with a ten foot pole. :cry: End of story...


 
I also hate it when furries type in a lame font colour.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I also hate it when furries type in a lame font colour.


And have names that can't be pronounced.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 4, 2009)

I hate how many fucking furries there are here, seriously where did all these fagots come from >:[ ?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 4, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I hate how many fucking furries there are here, seriously where did all these fagots come from >:[ ?



The internet.


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 4, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Well, that's your assumption. That's like telling me that I'm always picturing my fursona being boned.
> 
> Besides, I don't believe he's a pedo. He shows no interest in real children, and not a lot of it in fur children either. Then again, I only think a pedo is one who finds attraction in real children. If it's fake children (not including adult porn actors who pretend to be children), then I don't really care either way.


 
thats kinda like saying if its fake guys im lusting after, then im not gay  

the thing is that if u start lusting after art of things, the images sit in your brain and can (maybe not always) but can lead to acting those things out in real life.

What the mind conceives, the body does.

Its why some, but not all furs who like furry porn at least contemplate having sex with animals and some have.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 4, 2009)

cutterfl said:


> thats kinda like saying if its fake guys im lusting after, then im not gay
> 
> the thing is that if u start lusting after art of things, the images sit in your brain and can (maybe not always) but can lead to acting those things out in real life.
> 
> ...



Furry porn does not usually equal feral animal.:?
It is more correct to say that people who look at feral porn can lead to contemplating sex with animals, and some end up doing it.

EDIT: I think I know where you are going with this. The thing is though that often having the drawn version can suffice and be enough to prevent a person to move to the next level. There is a whole other side of the coin.

Now that I think I understand the current discussion I will say this. I understand the function that drawn child porn serves. That said, understanding it's merits to prevent pedos from wanting to go to the next level does not mean I feel I should advocate the idea of it in the fandom, or that any one else should. The point is it does not always stop them. It can as you said foster a lust to want to move on to the next level. If what you are attracted to is human child porn you move on to human children. If what you are attracted to is anthro animal cub porn...the only thing to move onto is young furries if that.

The moment you start creating a shelter for these people in a fandom that broadcasts acceptance and tolerance and stomps on those with dissenting opinion or criticism you open up many people to be hurt. You open the fandom up to be badly hurt from within by a few people. So as per this current topic, I feel that if people want to draw child porn, in different variants they need to keep it private and establish their own thing away from other groups...if that makes sense. That is probably not realistic though. So I think that when it comes to thinks like Cub porn, and baby furs a caution needs to be given for all towards all others in those groups because even if not every single one is going to be there for what has entered and perverted it to another purpose...there are those who will.

For others who want to say "Bawww...why should I deal with a stereotype where people will be cautious because I like {insert thing here}...." you choose to like those things. If you don't want to deal with a stereotype you either keep it private, or you put up with the understandable cautions/grudges that people will have. You know you all could make it a point to police your own aspect but of course you won't do that, many of you, because of the whole "Mind is so open the brains are falling out" that some of you have when you go on about "It's not our place to judge."

It's not as extreme but...I'm a suit maker and a suit wearer. I have to deal with the stereotype that "I am into fursuit sex" because some people cannot keep what goes on behind closed doors private. I don't baw about that. I understand that if I don't want that association I keep what I do private, or I deal with it. It's pretty easy to deal with. It's called "I make it a point to not cater to those who like yiff-suits" and "I am open about explaining that I do not engage in that aspect of the fandom".

It's not the same as being mis-associated with being a dog fucker, or a child molester but still...it's an example. If more furs kept certain things private people would not have to run around hiding being a furry IRL.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 4, 2009)

cutterfl said:


> thats kinda like saying if its fake guys im lusting after, then im not gay


 
A friend of mine lives by that logic. 



> the thing is that if u start lusting after art of things, the images sit in your brain and can (maybe not always) but can lead to acting those things out in real life.
> 
> *What the mind conceives, the body does.*
> 
> Its why some, but not all furs who like furry porn at least contemplate having sex with animals and some have.


 
Wuh?


----------



## GraemeLion (Mar 4, 2009)

If liking drawn child porn makes someone a kiddydiddler, does liking drawn snuff make them a murderer?

Or are we just punishing thoughtcrime here?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2009)

redcard said:


> If liking drawn child porn makes someone a kiddydiddler, does liking drawn snuff make them a murderer?
> 
> Or are we just punishing thoughtcrime here?


Big Brother is +watching


----------



## Codacremisi (Mar 4, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I also hate it when furries type in a lame font colour.



It makes the words POP; adds some personal charisma to it. I think it's much better than all of those terrible messages written in default color. Where's the fun in that? 

Besides, we should not discriminate words based on the color of their ink.


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 4, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> EDIT: I think I know where you are going with this. The thing is though that often having the drawn version can suffice and be enough to prevent a person to move to the next level. There is a whole other side of the coin.


 
Eh totally disagree with this statement.....its not like the drawn version is a methodone and can keep u from going to heroin. 

The mind is a visual thing, the things that we put into is, and our decisions about them largely determines who we are. Its why propoganda is so effective in controlling people.

The more you look at certain types of porn, and decide you like them, or enjoy yourself with them (which vasty reinforces the pleasure association with it) the more you crave it. It doesnt make you crave that image less. And really nonviolent werewolves/lionmen etc turn me on. If they existed I'd be all over that.

What makes you think images/art of yaoi or even cub porn do not do the same?

Again its like saying pictures of naked women satisfy a hetero, and then they dont have to seek the real thing.

And priestraven, your friend who likes homo pics....hes a gay... =D


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 4, 2009)

cutterfl said:


> Eh totally disagree with this statement.....its not like the drawn version is a methodone and can keep u from going to heroin.
> 
> The mind is a visual thing, the things that we put into is, and our decisions about them largely determines who we are. Its why propoganda is so effective in controlling people.
> 
> ...



...

Did you stop to think out this post?

The mind is more than a visual thing. It is also a thinking thing. You really need to give humanity more credit. Just because we see propaganda does not mean we auto-believe it. We have the ability to think, question, ponder, and decide.

When it comes to porn, sometimes it does act in a way to prevent a person from taking the next step. That's the way it is. With self control it can be used to control feelings or urges the way I understand looking into it.

You do realize that some people successfully use porn as a substitute for the real thing? Sometimes people will look at porn, and they stick to it and even if they could go out and seek pleasure for a human they don't. 

As for PreistRevan? He's no friend of mine. I'd rather not comment further on him.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 4, 2009)

Foxes? :<

Though I chose multiple options, it's the porn that bothers me most.

Mainly a fetish I believe is displayed as two words...

water sports.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2009)

Codacremisi said:


> It makes the words POP; adds some personal charisma to it. I think it's much better than all of those terrible messages written in default color. Where's the fun in that?
> 
> Besides, we should not discriminate words based on the color of their ink.


I judge a person by their actions than to their words, preferably.


----------



## Impasse (Mar 4, 2009)

Codacremisi said:


> It makes the words POP; adds some personal charisma to it. I think it's much better than all of those terrible messages written in default color. Where's the fun in that?
> 
> Besides, we should not discriminate words based on the color of their ink.



Hypothetically, yes, it serves to make the words stand out, no more. Really though, all it does is say "hay gaiz these words are colored." Bright colors should be reserved for things that don't get all the attention they deserve, and since most people read every post in a thread worth its salt anyway, changing the color of a post in a thread worth its salt serves no purpose than to say "hay gaiz these words are colored."

Anyways, what bothers me most about the fandom is the way everyone seems to dislike humans :S What's wrong with them any more than lizards, or birds, or leopards? They term "furry" seems to encompass fur, feathers and scales, so why not skin?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2009)

Impasse said:


> Hypothetically, yes, it serves to make the words stand out, no more. Really though, all it does is say "hay gaiz these words are colored." Bright colors should be reserved for things that don't get all the attention they deserve, and since most people read every post in a thread worth its salt anyway, changing the color of a post in a thread worth its salt serves no purpose than to say "hay gaiz these words are colored."
> 
> Anyways, what bothers me most about the fandom is the way everyone seems to dislike humans :S What's wrong with them any more than lizards, or birds, or leopards? They term "furry" seems to encompass fur, feathers and scales, so why not skin?


Maybe because the whole point of the fandom is to make animals more human? You can't make a human more human.

Edit: If someone mentions Rob Zombie I will kill them.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 4, 2009)

Dicentra said:


> Maybe because the whole point of the fandom is to make animals more human? You can't make a human more human.
> 
> Edit: If someone mentions Rob Zombie I will kill them.



Rob Zombie.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Rob Zombie.


*Ties you to the tail of a galloping horse*


----------



## Shadow (Mar 4, 2009)

Dicentra said:


> *Ties you to the tail of a galloping horse*



*thud, thud, thud, thud*


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 5, 2009)

cutterfl said:


> And priestraven, your friend who likes homo pics....hes a gay... =D


 
I never said anything about my friend liking homo pics. You assumed that.

I just said he finds furry males to be "kind of" attractive, but feels no attraction to real life males.



Trpdwarf said:


> As for PreistRevan? He's no friend of mine. I'd rather not comment further on him.


 
He wasn't talking to you about me woman.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 5, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Well you obviously fantasize about dicking opossums, then.



On a level of wrongness, Anthropomorphic creatures are waaayyyyy less wrong to fantasize about than underage, non-consenting children :1
And just a little FYI, I don't draw porn. I was talking about people who draw porn. You can't really argue against that because when they're drawing it, what they're doing is transferring their fantasies into picture form.

I'm not asking everyone to give the people who draw cub yiff a load of shit, though. But they'll never get my respect. Ever.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 5, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> On a level of wrongness, Anthropomorphic creatures are waaayyyyy less wrong to fantasize about than underage, non-consenting children :1
> And just a little FYI, I don't draw porn. I was talking about people who draw porn. You can't really argue against that because when they're drawing it, what they're doing is transferring their fantasies into picture form.
> 
> I'm not asking everyone to give the people who draw *cub yiff* a load of shit, though. But they'll never get my respect. Ever.


 
So, you only dislike cub yiff. Regular, non-yiffy cubs are okay with you?


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 5, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> So, you only dislike cub yiff. Regular, non-yiffy cubs are okay with you?



Perfectly fine. The people who draw pictures of people dicking children, or children dicking eachother... They're the ones I can't stand.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 5, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Perfectly fine. The people who draw pictures of people dicking children, or children dicking eachother... They're the ones I can't stand.


 
What about those people who get requested/commissioned to draw cubs? I mean, technically, I've drawn younger kids (like, 11) having "sex", but only 'cause it was a request.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 5, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> What about those people who get requested/commissioned to draw cubs? I mean, technically, I've drawn younger kids (like, 11) having "sex", but only 'cause it was a request.




:\
Doesn't make the porn any less disturbing, but I won't hate you for it.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 5, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> :\
> Doesn't make the porn any less disturbing, but I won't hate you for it.


 
But, you said:



> who draw pictures of people dicking children, or children dicking eachother... They're the ones I can't stand


 
that would also include all people who draw cubs/kids if requested or commissioned it.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 5, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> But, you said:
> 
> 
> 
> that would also include all people who draw cubs/kids if requested or commissioned it.



Whoah, hey, it's the taking everything I say super literal for a cheap shot tactic. I totally wasn't expecting that :1
Fine, I'll fucking hate you for it then. Happy?

I hate cub porn itself, and the people who fill their galleries with it and find it hot. It's fucking disturbing.
Now you're going to turn around and say Anthro porn is disturbing, right?
The difference is that the subjects in most Anthro porn aren't representations of underage, non-consenting, defenseless children.
It represents breaking a horrible moral boundary.
I guess you're going to take a shot at all the other moral boundaries I haven't bothered to mention now, then?


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 5, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Whoah, hey, it's the taking everything I say super literal for a cheap shot tactic. I totally wasn't expecting that :1
> Fine, I'll fucking hate you for it then. Happy?
> 
> I hate cub porn itself, and the people who fill their galleries with it and find it hot. It's fucking disturbing.
> ...


 
Well, since a large portion of the fandom is somewhere between 14-19 years old, I'd argue we have plenty of "underage" fursona's making love.

But, yes, you're talking about children. I don't really care for it all that much myself either, but, I must admit... I am jealous of how well Arcc can draw.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 5, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Well, since a large portion of the fandom is somewhere between 14-19 years old, I'd argue we have plenty of "underage" fursona's making love.
> 
> But, yes, you're talking about children. I don't really care for it all that much myself either, but, I must admit... I am jealous of how well Arcc can draw.



There's a pretty big difference between 4-12 year olds and teenagers :1
Age of consent for sex-type stuff in Australia is 16 :V Most problems caused by underage sex really come down to lack of education in the matter rather than the age of the people doing it. The main reason I've got to resent cub yiff is because it appears to be mostly glorifying the rape of children.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 5, 2009)

Dicentra said:


> Maybe because the whole point of the fandom is to make animals more human? You can't make a human more human.
> 
> Edit: If someone mentions Rob Zombie I will kill them.


 
~Starts humming~ 

_More human than a human..._
_More human than a human...
_


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 5, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> But, you said:
> 
> 
> 
> that would also include all people who draw cubs/kids if requested or commissioned it.



If it makes you feel better I hate you for it :V .


----------



## Rustic Fox Akio (Mar 5, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Sorry if I mistranslated.
> 
> The words of the Minority tends to speak louder than the majority which becomes an issue in the future.
> Reminds me of when I First saw "Anna meets the Furries" documentary. It made me laugh and disappointed at the same time.


Hahaha, I'll have to look it up. And no worries.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 5, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> If it makes you feel better I hate you for it :V .


 
Thanks. <3


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 5, 2009)

SPARKLEDOGS....*goes back to reading


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> There's a pretty big difference between 4-12 year olds and teenagers :1
> Age of consent for sex-type stuff in Australia is 16 :V Most problems caused by underage sex really come down to lack of education in the matter rather than the age of the people doing it. The main reason I've got to resent cub yiff is because it appears to be mostly glorifying the rape of children.


However, let me point out from the side of someone who actually likes it.

I can make the distinction between a character that doesn't exist and a real child. Most everyone who draws/likes it can. I know someone who likes lolicon and teaches preschool children, and she hates them all with a passion. Because there's a distinction. 

That's why it's a fetish. Most people can't help what they find arousing, be it furry, lolicon, or hell, even handcuffs and blindfolds. But if someone say, finds handcuffs and blindfolds arousing, that doesn't mean they're going to walk around in handcuffs or try to blindfold people.

What you're saying is that people who draw it have no self-control or distinction to real-world children. However, that's simply not true. Take Oneechan or Desuchan for example. Two sites that put lolicon up almost every day. I've been on both these sites for a long time, and only once was there a "true pedophile". He was immediately banned.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 5, 2009)

Placebo said:


> However, let me point out from the side of someone who actually likes it.
> 
> I can make the distinction between a character that doesn't exist and a real child. Most everyone who draws/likes it can. I know someone who likes lolicon and teaches preschool children, and she hates them all with a passion. Because there's a distinction.
> 
> ...


was he happen to be from 4chan?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> was he happen to be from 4chan?


Yeah, that dude who got a Fry combo in response. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 5, 2009)

Rustic Fox Akio said:


> Hahaha, I'll have to look it up. And no worries.



To save you time.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 5, 2009)

lol, at 2:52 she says she's like a rabbit because she can run really fast, but just a second before that you saw her walking, she could barely walk. That was the dumbest video EVER.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 5, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> lol, at 2:52 she says she's like a rabbit because she can run really fast, but just a second before that you saw her walking, she could barely walk. That was the dumbest video EVER.



I know. 
It's funny, but at the same time makes me wanna purge the fandom with fire. 


Second Part
Resist...urge...to....purge undesirables.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 6, 2009)

Placebo said:


> However, let me point out from the side of someone who actually likes it.
> 
> I can make the distinction between a character that doesn't exist and a real child. Most everyone who draws/likes it can. I know someone who likes lolicon and teaches preschool children, and she hates them all with a passion. Because there's a distinction.
> 
> ...



The art is still glorifying the concept of raping children, and absolutely *nothing* justifies it :1


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> The art is still glorifying the concept of raping children, and absolutely *nothing* justifies it :1


They're not real kids, Christ. Did you even bother to read that? You're basically saying that _art _is somehow justifying the raping of children _when it's not.

_Does this justify or glorify suicide?

Does Sublime glorify sex with kids and date rape?

Keep in mind that Lolita is a best-selling novel, Sublime is an award-winning band, and the photographer who published that picture got a huge sum of cash for it.
Because it's art. And if you can't read Lolita because "Omg pedophiles", then you know nothing of how art works.

Tl;dr of any argument I make from now on: 
ART =/= REAL LIFE
ART =/= REAL LIFE
ART =/= JUSTIFICATION
ART = AESTHETICS


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 6, 2009)

Placebo said:


> They're not real kids, Christ. Did you even bother to read that? You're basically saying that _art _is somehow justifying the raping of children _when it's not.
> 
> _Does this justify or glorify suicide?
> 
> ...



Neither of those are porn :1 The book is something exploring the topic(In a way other than presenting pictures of kids getting dicked drawn for the sake of acting as a masturbatory aid), and you could argue that the music does but yet again, it's not porn, and can mean something other than "This is great and absolutely sexual, have a wank to it."


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Neither of those are porn :1 The book is something exploring the topic(In a way other than presenting pictures of kids getting dicked drawn for the sake of acting as a masturbatory aid), and you could argue that the music does but yet again, it's not porn, and can mean something other than "This is great and absolutely sexual, have a wank to it."


Well that's why they're called _fetishes. _They're meant to be extravagant and unusual. And although I do know that the line blurs occasionally, most human beings can make the distinction between real life and what they're drawing. 

The point I'm trying to make is that it doesn't justify or glorify anything. You fap/squish to it, then leave it at that. Most people who look at freaky porn don't go "Hey, you know what? Sticking a knife into my penor looks sexy. Maybe I should do it."

Most people are simply aware of the consequences, so even if they do like it in real life, they have their self control.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 6, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Well that's why they're called _fetishes. _They're meant to be extravagant and unusual. And although I do know that the line blurs occasionally, most human beings can make the distinction between real life and what they're drawing.
> 
> The point I'm trying to make is that it doesn't justify or glorify anything. You fap/squish to it, then leave it at that. Most people who look at freaky porn don't go "Hey, you know what? Sticking a knife into my penor looks sexy. Maybe I should do it."
> 
> Most people are simply aware of the consequences, so even if they do like it in real life, they have their self control.



So you've got things I was already completely aware of covered, then :1

I never said porn could justify pedophilia, but porn art is completely different to art itself. Art is used to convey a meaning or as a form of storytelling most of the time, while porn, whether it is drawn or not, is made for the sole purpose of glorifying some sexual subject. And there's absolutely no way you're going to convince me that drawing something that glorifies the rape of children isn't completely and totally morally disgusting and could possibly be justified. I don't give a fuck if the person who's drawing it actually dicks children or not.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> So you've got things I was already completely aware of covered, then :1
> 
> I never said porn could justify pedophilia, but porn art is completely different to art itself. Art is used to convey a meaning or as a form of storytelling most of the time, while porn, whether it is drawn or not, is made for the sole purpose of glorifying some sexual subject. And there's absolutely no way you're going to convince me that drawing something that glorifies the rape of children isn't completely and totally morally disgusting and could possibly be justified. I don't give a fuck if the person who's drawing it actually dicks children or not.


It doesn't glorify anything. It's for whacking to. That's it.

Edit: I apologize for being so scattered and not making much sense. I should be asleep @.@


----------



## Rustic Fox Akio (Mar 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> To save you time.


o-o

Thank you, sir.
That first 30 seconds of that was interesting... I should be asleep. -.-


----------



## Kanin (Mar 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I know.
> It's funny, but at the same time makes me wanna purge the fandom with fire.
> 
> 
> ...


 
1. Why does she always find those creepy old guys?
2. Did you that first guy's hair for the top. lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2009)

Bandwagons....darn those otters >[


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 6, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> 1. Why does she always find those creepy old guys?
> 2. Did you that first guy's hair for the top. lol



I am wondering myself.
I guess for ratings pruposes, they have to find the strangest and most odd people they can find in the furry fandom.

No, I didn't. LOL


----------

